#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-09
<Josesordo> ah ok.. aqui es el channel de las charlas..lo ví en http://www.atareao.es/
<avatar188> Hola buenas noches, ya listos para el UOWes
<angel[nosinmibun> hola a todos
<angel[nosinmibun> cómo va la preparación de las charlas?
<Xombra> #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<Winner> hola
<casewaredes03> desde donde puedo ver las charlas!?
<casewaredes03> OK!
<openweek5_> hola
<kike> hola gente
<SergioMeneses> kike, #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<kike> creo que estes es el primer canal en español que encuentro en freenode
<SergioMeneses> kike, hay varios ...andamos hablando en este #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<kike> a vale, muchas gracias
<luckatoni> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, ...andamos hablando en este #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<luckatoni> GRACIAS, YA ESTOY,XD
<openweek7> Hola a todos
<Forci6> Alguien que me pueda explicar como acceder a las charlas?
<SergioMeneses> Forci6, son en este canal y las preguntas en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<openweek3> j
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, entra al canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<medio94>  
<medio94> buenas a todos
<SergioMeneses> medio94, buenas
<franco> #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<franco> que les ha parecido unity?
<viperhoot> franco, acostumbrandonos :P
<franco> :D
<franco> me parece buena idea, pero le falta pulirse un poco
<franco> no funciona muy bien....
<franco> se me ha colgado un par de veces
 * viperhoot se apunt? para dar una charla el viernes
<casewaredes03> ¡?
<xxg4xx> a que hora comienza?
<JoRoPi6> Saludos a todos
<hechizo> hola
<SergioMeneses> hechizo, hola
<hechizo> a qué hora empieza esto?
<SergioMeneses> hechizo, a las 22utc
<SergioMeneses> hechizo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<hechizo> ok, thanks
<hechizo> que hora es ahora con utc?
<asnos> «hechizo» http://arieldx.tripod.com/manualdx/informes/utc.htm
<kuadrosx> hechizo: son las 8:05pm utc
<hechizo> hostia! quedan 2 horas para que empiece :)
<hechizo> creo que me voy a la cama
<Xombra> hechizo, http://www.horamundial.com/  (Google tu mejor aliado)
<luckatoni> por que pais estan puestos los horarios?
<hechizo> seguro que por españa no
<Ehuntabi> Hola
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, es horario internacional utc
<luckatoni> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<luckatoni> ya vi SergioMeneses , gracias
<luckatoni> para los españoles se hace un poco duro,xd
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, oks
<SergioMeneses> luckatoni, si claro.. pero como no hubo ponentes españoles :S
<SergioMeneses> toco ajustarnos al horario latino
<luckatoni> SergioMeneses, entiendo,xd
<tabuntux> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, buenas
<tabuntux> aquí estamos a ver que tal las charlas de hoy, lamentablemente me perdí las de ayer, quiero aprender con vosotros, aunque en alguna ocasión he usado linux en la escuela me considero novato pero con ganas de aprender
<tabuntux> ya tengo instalado en la pc Ubuntu 11.04(actualizado desde la 10.10)
<tabuntux> En internet he leído muchas criticas sobre Unity, está claro que pierdes algunas cosas respecto a Gnome2 como el cubo pero en mi opinión ganas otras como la usabilidad
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, cuales de ayer?
<tabuntux> me gusta el dock lateral, le queda bien y luego lo que tengo muchas ganas es que hagan más Lens como la de Gwibber
<tabuntux> pues mira en la Web del atareao pone que había unas charlas en este canal
<hechizo> si tienes un netbook, unity es perfecto
<tabuntux> Bueno yo tengo un Desktop
<hechizo> y si encima es pantalla tactil, mejor
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, si empiezan a las 21utc :D
<SergioMeneses> digo 22utc
<SergioMeneses> y van hasta las 01:00 utc
<tabuntux> yo estoy usando Ubuntu 11.04 en un HP Quad Core 4Gb RAM y Nvidia Geforces 9600GS y lo tengo conectado a una Bravia de 40 pulgadas jeje
<tabuntux> y es el único sistema operativo que tengo instalado
<tabuntux> ni rastro de Windowz jeje
<SergioMeneses> super
<tabuntux> bueno es que me llamaron por teléfono
<tabuntux> por cierto a las 22 UTC es las 00:00 en España verdad?
<JoRoPi7> Pues va a ser que sí
<tabuntux> ok gracias
<hechizo> a veces se me quda pillado el menú de unity
<hechizo> y subo los iconos y ellos solos se bajan
<tabuntux> pues a mi el panel de Unity no me da problemas
<tabuntux> le tengo puesto incluso el efecto ese para que sólo se iluminen los programas en ejecución
<tabuntux> openweerk buenas tardes estoy aquí hablando con los compañeros del canal hasta que empiecen las charlas
<tabuntux> pero tu avisa sin problemas y ya nos ponemos a leeros y a aprender
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, :D
<tabuntux> pues bueno Sergio, como te comentaba me gusta linux y me gusta mucho ubuntu pero ni mucho menos me considero experto si no todo lo contrario, un novatillo con ganas de aprender, seguro que hay muchos en esta sala que saben mucho más que yo
<tabuntux> pero mejor así aprendo
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, esa es la idea :D
<SergioMeneses> me parece super bien
<tabuntux> y como comentaba antes, yo antes lamentablemente usaba Windows Vista que venía con el equipo y un buen día me decidí a meter Ubuntu 10.10 pero con todas las consecuencias, es decir, fuera Windows
<tabuntux> nada de arranques duales porque sino acabas usando Windows y no aprendes a manejar linux
<tabuntux> y en este caso Ubuntu
<tabuntux> Sergio justo te fuiste, no se si podrás leer mi mensaje anterior
<tabuntux> estaba comentando que no me gustan los arranques duales con Win porque sino no aprendo a manejar mi Ubuntu ;)
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, entra al canal general #ubuntu-charlas-chat :D hay comentamos todo :D es la meeting
<tabuntux> ok gracias
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Test Session - Instructores: m4v
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<m4v> ole
<Panoramix77> Saludos desde Jerez (España)
<SergioMeneses> Panoramix77, saludos
<JoRoPi7> quit
<vientosolar_> buenas
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar_, saludos... entra al canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat y los que no esten en ese entrar tambien :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: ntroducción al Ubuntu Open Week en español - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros!
<SergioMeneses> ya estamos por empezar la Ubuntu Open Week
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo el sitio oficial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> bueno primero que todo me presento para los que no me conocen
<SergioMeneses> soy: Sergio Andrés Meneses
<SergioMeneses> y soy de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> actualmente soy community manager de Ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> y participo a nivel internacional en jornadas como esta :D
<SergioMeneses> para los que deseen saber mas sobre mi les dejo mi wiki personal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya entrados en confianza! jeje
<SergioMeneses> les voy a dar unos tips en cuanto al manejo de las sesiones
<SergioMeneses> disponemos de dos canales: #ubuntu-charlas y #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<SergioMeneses> en el canal #ubuntu-charlas es donde se dan las sesiones! aqui solo pueden escribir los instructores
<SergioMeneses> nadie mas!
<SergioMeneses> se preguntarán... esto porqué?
<SergioMeneses> la respuesta es sencilla, por cuestiones de manejar las sesiones como logs
<SergioMeneses> ...asi en el futuro se pueden consultar
<SergioMeneses> en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat pueden hablar libremente y hacer preguntas a su instructor
<SergioMeneses> ahora como se pregunta
<SergioMeneses> ...se maneja un formato sencillo
<SergioMeneses> PREGUNTA: tupregunta
<SergioMeneses> asi el bot archiva la pregunta y la pasa a este canal :D
<SergioMeneses> si alguien quiere hacer la prueba... es el momento! jeje
<ClaseBot> virusuy preguntó: testing e pruegunta
<SergioMeneses> si ven!... me llegan las preguntas sin pasar por los canales
<SergioMeneses> y asu vez quedan archivadas en los logs :D
<ClaseBot> JoRoPi preguntó: se puede consultar otro día el log de toda la sesión?
<SergioMeneses> JoRoPi, si claro que se puede! todos los logs salen al final de la jornada....
<SergioMeneses> por hay el proximo sabado
<SergioMeneses> miren compañeros... este es un formato de como quedarán los logs
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
<SergioMeneses> quedan en una forma sencilla de leer y referenciar :D
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: ¿cómo se cambia el nick? gracias de ante mano
<SergioMeneses> openweek0 "/nick tunombre"
<SergioMeneses> ..listo respondidas las preguntas hasta el momento
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a hablar del proyecto classroom
<SergioMeneses> les facilito un enlace de interes
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<SergioMeneses> el proyecto classroom es el encargado de realizar la openweek
<SergioMeneses> y actividades tan famosas como las Ubuntu Developer Week
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<SergioMeneses> este proyecto esta liderado por gente de todo el mundo
<SergioMeneses> y para hispanoamerica se llama: UbuntuClassroomEs
<SergioMeneses> si alguno de vosotros esta involucrado en pertenecer a este proyecto puede realizar una peticion en el siguiente enlace https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> ahora con motivo de la ubuntu developer summit http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<SergioMeneses> todos andan enfocados en ello
<SergioMeneses> cual es la ventaja de este tipo de proyectos!
<SergioMeneses> es hacer que la comunidad sea mas accesible a la gente que esta empezando!
<SergioMeneses> y creo que ese es uno de los punto mas fuertes que Ubuntu posee en comparación a otras distribuciones
<SergioMeneses> y por eso es tan popular :D
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora, proque realizarlas por irc!
<SergioMeneses> por la razon que las conexiones irc no exigen mucho ancho de banda
<SergioMeneses> soy muy accesibles
<SergioMeneses> y permite la conexión de gran cantidad de usuarios...
<SergioMeneses> ademas de algo muy importante! que es el compartir de manera libre!
<SergioMeneses> como lo han venido haciendo en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<SergioMeneses> eso ayuda a la integración de las personas y a su crecimiento en cuanto al conocimiento de las comunidades se refiere!
<SergioMeneses> hasta el momento tienen alguna duda?
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora tratemos temas fundamentales para el exito de este tipo de eventos!
<SergioMeneses> lo ideal es que todos en algun momento tengamos nuestra propia comunidad
<SergioMeneses> lo que se conoce como LoCo's
<SergioMeneses> Local Communities
<SergioMeneses> actualmente colaboro con muchas
<SergioMeneses> pero trabajo en la comunidad de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> porque es la comunidad de mi pais :D
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el wiki de mi comunidad https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<SergioMeneses> el proposito de las comunidades para el proyecto classroom
<SergioMeneses> que es lo que venimos hablando
<SergioMeneses> es ayudar con sus miembros a participar como instructores
<SergioMeneses> y sobre todo a dar difusión a las sesiones que se programen
<SergioMeneses> ...muchos han llegado invitados por un amigo, leyeron en un blog, se enteraron en un canal irc, entre otros
<SergioMeneses> pero directamente las comunidades ayudan a classroom en la difusión de sus actividades!
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Se ha pensado en implementar herramientas como Moodle u otras para los Classroom? o siempre se mantiene la idea de hacer las clases por IRC?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la verdad no
<SergioMeneses> porque el proposito de la open week es mostrar las novedades de ubuntu en su version mas reciente
<SergioMeneses> por eso se realiza la ubuntu open week despues del lanzamiento de una version de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, aunque se ha trabajado en proyectos interesantes como Lernid
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<SergioMeneses> el cual pretende hacer de este tipo de jornadas algo mas dinamico, podria decirse
<SergioMeneses> ...en alguna vez se alcanzo a usar, pero por un problema con alguna version de java se generaba conflicto asi que estamos tratando de mejorarlo :D
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, solucionada tu inquietud?
<ClaseBot> ratoncito preguntó: Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿Que es Moodle?
<SergioMeneses> ratoncito, Moodle es un ambiente de educacion virtual! donde se pueden catalogar cursos por capitulos o niveles y un docente desde internet vigila tu progreso
<SergioMeneses> ratoncito, solucionada tu respuesta?
<SergioMeneses> jeje solucionada tu pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> bueno seguimos....
<SergioMeneses> actualmente se tienen muchos planes para el proyecto classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> uno de ellos es el manejo de herramientas de apoyo
<SergioMeneses> como el lernid ya mencionado
<SergioMeneses> y el manejo de pio.la
<SergioMeneses> http://pio.la/
<SergioMeneses> la idea de pio.la es manejar sesiones mas personales
<SergioMeneses> claro...
<SergioMeneses> sin descartar el irc
<SergioMeneses> pero si un estilo de sesion donde todos puedan oir y ver a su instructor!
<SergioMeneses> esto sería muy util desde el punto de vista de que sería mas agradable el trabajo... y la participación mejoraría
<SergioMeneses> aunque las sesiones actualmente tienen mucha acogida... la interactividad es algo que se ve realmente muy limitado
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos un recurso muy usado son las laminas o conocidas tambien como diapositivas
<SergioMeneses> las cuales se hacen ver online
<SergioMeneses> como estas por ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/plantilla-uowes1010
<SergioMeneses> y el instructor señala el número de la diapositiva acerca de la cual va a hablar o hacer referencia
<SergioMeneses> ...por ejemplo, si se fijan esas estan enumeradas del 1 al 15
<SergioMeneses> entonces yo les diria algo como: "vamos a la lamina número 4"
<ClaseBot> X3MBoy preguntó: Cómo se piensa manejar ese paradigma de nuevos usuarios y usuarios a la antigua? Es decir, se mantiene el IRC para los old-fashion way, pero a los nuevos usuarios le das algo más interactivo? Habría que poder mantener la información fluyendo en ambas formas de comunicacion
<SergioMeneses> X3MBoy, saludos! buena pregunta
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no es que los "antiguos" estemos sentimentalmente vinculados al irc
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> la idea es mejorar...
<SergioMeneses> lo que sucede que iniciativas como lernid... son desarrollos de personas que dedican el tiempo libre a colaborar
<SergioMeneses> ...ese desarrollo no es pago
<SergioMeneses> es mas no solo el desarrollo, porque hay que traducirlo, empaquetarlo, y pasarlo a la lista de ofial para generar el ppa
<SergioMeneses> es un trabajo verdaderamente extenso
<SergioMeneses> que la gente realiza en pro de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> sin ninguna gratificación directa
<SergioMeneses> ...por eso ese tipo de iniciativas se demora en desarrollarse!
<SergioMeneses> X3MBoy, solucionada tu inquietud?
<SergioMeneses> X3MBoy, perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> aunque personalmente creo que el uso de las diapositivas... es algo muy bueno, hasta el moemnto
<SergioMeneses> da la posibilidad que el usuario interactué mejor y no tenga q estar pegado todo el tiempo al irc jeje
<SergioMeneses> ...el problema no es de ideas, el problema es el manejo del ciclo de desarrollo de las ideas
<SergioMeneses> de momento estamos trabajando fuertemente por mejorar!
<SergioMeneses> y creo que el trabajo ha dado sus frutos
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos esta fue la presentación del proyecto classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> tiene alguna pregunta?
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Hay instalado algún grupo de desarrollo de estas herramientas para Classroom?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la verdad no!... todo se basa en ideas de desarrollo, es como si nos reunieramos todos los amigos de la ciudad a desarrollar una idea
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la verdad el Lernid fue desarrollado por classroom en general..
<SergioMeneses> y el proyecto classroom-es colaboro reportando bugs y traduciendolo, que no es poca tarea!
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, pero a futuro puede ser que se integre!... los miembros de classroom tenemos multiples roles, la mayoria somos ubuntumembers, algunos casi motus, otros bugsquad
<SergioMeneses> asi que no es tan dificil pensar que se pueda llegar a ese punto
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, solucionada tu inquietud?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> ...compañeros alguna otra pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros les dejo la invitacion a participar al ubuntu-classroom-es los que esten interesados
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> y cualquier cosa o participacion a futuro me pueden contactar a mi correo: sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> Espero que aprovechen las charlas y hagan un esfuerzo :D
<SergioMeneses> no duden en preguntar
<SergioMeneses> ...nadie nace aprendido :D
<SergioMeneses> y esa es la idea de estas sesiones :D
<ClaseBot> tabuntux preguntó: ubuntu classroom es sólo para desarrolladores o hay alguna iniciativa similar para enseñar a usar el sistema operativo a usuarios noveles?
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, para nada! aqui no todos son desarrolladores
<SergioMeneses> esta es una iniciativa abierta
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> de hecho jornadas como la ubuntu open week son para usiarios nuevos
<SergioMeneses> asi como el dia del usuario ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ya la jornada que pide cierto "nivel" son las ubuntu developer week
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux, solucionada tu inquietud?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
 * IngForigua se alista
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Estoy buscando la lista de correos de classroom-es, donde está?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la verdad andamos en proceso de migracion, usabamos la de launchpad pero ya nos van a dar una oficial
<SergioMeneses> por eso les dejo mis datos de contacto :D
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hay en mi wiki aparece hasta mi twitter jaja
<m4v> pcapaluto: ubuntu-classroom-es@lists.ubuntu.com
<m4v> pcapeluto: tardé en encontrarla porque cierto que la movimos, esa es la lista oficial
<SergioMeneses> m4v, gracias por el link
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos ya me retiro para dar paso al compañero IngForigua que nos va a instruir en el Manejo de wikis y firmando el CoC
 * SergioMeneses se despide
 * IngForigua faltan 2 min acomodensen en el auditorio
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Manejo de wikis y firmando el CoC - Instructores: IngForigua
<IngForigua> Muy buenas noches, tardes o dias para todos :D
<IngForigua> Me presento rapidamente
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua
<IngForigua> vamos a dividir la sesion en 2
<IngForigua> primero firmando el Coc y luego a manejar las wikis donde aprendermos a creat wikis
<IngForigua> El requisito indispensable para poder firmar el codigo de conducta es tener una cuenta el launchpas
<IngForigua> *lauchpad
<IngForigua> xD
<IngForigua> primero que todo debemos saber que es el CoC
<IngForigua> Traduce al castellano Codigo de conducta
<IngForigua> son unas normas basicas de como debemos comportarnos dentro de esta comunidad consta de 6 puntos basicos:
<IngForigua> '''Sea considerado.'''
<IngForigua> '''Sea respetuoso.'''
<IngForigua> '''Sea Colaborador.'''
<IngForigua> '''Cuando tenga desacuerdos.'''
<IngForigua> '''Cuando tenga inseguridad.'''
<IngForigua> '''Renuncie consideradamente.'''
<IngForigua> pueden leerlo a fondo en http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta
<IngForigua> en internet existen muchas guias de como hacerlo pero algunos consideran complicado
<IngForigua> la idea es hacerlo entre todos de una forma grafica y sencilla
<IngForigua> lo primordial que necesitamos es aprender a firmar llaves openPGP
<IngForigua> Primero que todo para los que no conocen algunos terminos vamos a definirlos rapidamente
<IngForigua> PGP = Pretty Good Privacity que literalmente es Muy buena privacidad (Mi ingles es muy malo :P)
<IngForigua> GPG = GNU Privacy Guard Es el estandar de cifrado y protección de la GNU basado en openPGP
<IngForigua> OpenPGP = Es un estandar o protocolo de cifrado de emails y archivos gracias a sistema criptograficos
<IngForigua> OpenPGP y los demas nombrados los puedo usar en cualquier OS
<IngForigua> con estos estadares de encripatacion no solo protegemos emails sino archivos e informacion sensible
<IngForigua> para que no sea accedida por terceros que no tengan la clave que firme digitalmente
<IngForigua>  Ubuntu integra ya en su defecto muchas de estas asi que practicamente no instalaremos nada hoy
<IngForigua> Pero antes crearemos nuestra llave OpenPGP que nos sera util para firmar nuestro Codigo de Conducta para crear nuestro propio PPA (Personal Package Archive), Tener nuestro sistema de control de versiones (Bazaar)
<IngForigua> Pueden firmar llaves ya sea desde shell o de forma grafica
<IngForigua> pero solo explicare de forma grafica
<IngForigua> a. En su ubuntu presionan ALT + F2 y escriben "seahorse" sin las comillas les debe aparecer algo como http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u4.png
<IngForigua> b. Van a Archivo > Nueva > Clave PGP http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u5.png
<IngForigua> c. Llenamos los datos que son solicitados http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u6.png
<IngForigua> luego ingresamos una contraseNa para nuesta clave PGP y esperamos que esta se genere. como tip que esta caduque cada 1 o dos años <<<--- recuerden la usar claves fuertes sin simbolos como @#$ mayusculas minusculas y numeros
<IngForigua> d. Seleccionamos nuestra clave vamos a Remota > Servidores de Clave > selccionamos el keyserver > Cerrar luego en sincronizar http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u7.png
<IngForigua> Como ven bastante sencillo para aquellos que les gusta lo grafico
<IngForigua> podemos usar esta llave que acabomos de crear en nuestro cliente de correo
<IngForigua> o podemos encriptar nuestros archivos del sistema
<IngForigua> para ello usaremos unos plugins
<IngForigua> sudo apt-get install seahorse seahorse-plugins
<IngForigua> Despues de instalar seahorse-plugins
<IngForigua> debemos reiniciar nautilus
<IngForigua> o el servidor x
<IngForigua> despues de eso ubicamos cuelquier archivo solo basta con el boton derecho del mouse y dar opcion de cifrar
<IngForigua> Luego nos mostrara todas las claves PGP creadas en nuestro sistema
<IngForigua> Usamos la que deseemos de la lista
<IngForigua> y opciones para firmar
<IngForigua> un stop encontre las dispositivas
<IngForigua> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/firmandococ-5587842
<IngForigua> no me acuerdo bien que pagina vamos jejejeje pero bueno siho
<IngForigua> Aceptamos y nos abre una ventana pidiendonos la ubicacion de nuestro archivo cifrado
<IngForigua> Luego ingresamos la contraseNa que usamos
<IngForigua> al crear nuestra llave PGP
<IngForigua> y nos generara nuestro archivo encriptado
<IngForigua> digamos que test.txt
<IngForigua> quedaria como test.txt.pgp
<IngForigua> y asi encriptamos y firmamos nuestro archivo
<IngForigua> bueno y ahora como firmamos el codigo con lauchpad permitanmen un min miro la dispositiva (no me hagan desorden jejejejeje)
<IngForigua> listo ya es la 16 del archivo
<IngForigua> digo de la dispositiva
<IngForigua> Como ya tenemos llave seguimos los pasos
<IngForigua> a. Tener llave publica
<IngForigua> b. En nuestro perfil de launchpad ingresar y descargar el texto del CoC
<IngForigua> c. Firmar el CoC con gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<IngForigua> d. Ingresar el texto de UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc generado en https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<IngForigua> Finalmente nos mostrara lo de la pagina 18
<IngForigua> hace algunos mese hice una guia muy detallada
<IngForigua> http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia
<IngForigua> pero mi pagina esta bastante daNada jejejeje
<IngForigua> Explica el proceso de ingreso a la comunidad de ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> pero es completamente valido ya que muestra estos procesos de como firmar nuestro codigo de conducta
<IngForigua> que es indispensable para ingresar algun team
<IngForigua> por ejemplo en colombia tenemos unos pasos
 * IngForigua dice a SergioMeneses que nos e duerma y em ayude con el link hehehehe
<IngForigua> por el chat
<IngForigua> ups se va
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<IngForigua> ya con nuestro codigo de conduta y nuestras llaves listas
<IngForigua> podemos usar wiki.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> aunque el codigo de conducta no es necesario es muy recomendado
<IngForigua> hablare un poco de wikis
<IngForigua> Como ven las comunidades a diario crecen
<IngForigua>  Entonces las wikis nacen tras una necesidad de las personas de construir conocimiento en comunidad.
<IngForigua>  Y compartirlo sin restricciones
<IngForigua> Aunque el contenido puede estar licenciado de una u otra forma
<IngForigua> por lo general es libre
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> Basicamente una wiki es una plataforma web que provee a los usuarios de herramientas para escribir arti­culos, notas, ensayos, textos, calendarios, etc.
<IngForigua> las wikis se remontan en 1995 cuando se hicieron las primeras implementaciones de esta plataforma, posteriormente nacio la wikipedia que hoy por hoy es la fuente de conocimiento web mas grande del mundo.
<IngForigua> Existen diversas plataformas wikis como:
<IngForigua> MediaWiki
<IngForigua> phpWiki
<IngForigua> tikiWiki
<IngForigua> DokuWiki
 * IngForigua ups que nombres tan raros
<IngForigua> entre otros...
<IngForigua> Basicamente Se usan para un mismo fin
<IngForigua> pero cada uno ofec funcionalidades distintas
<IngForigua> ahhhhhh y MOINMOIN
<IngForigua> XDDDD
<IngForigua> Como saben Ubuntu usa como motor de wikis a moinmoinWiki, la ventaja de moinmoin repecto a otras wikis es que es bastante intuitivo y un control de permisos mas estricto.
<IngForigua>  Esta licenciado bajo GNU GPL, escrito en python y basado pikipikiWiki jejejeje un poco complicado de pronunciar :P
<IngForigua> Muchos proyectos han adoptado este motor de wikis como Debian, FreeBSD, Apache, etc.
 * IngForigua piensa que es un poco jodido de majerar pero uno se adapta
<IngForigua> Tambien es usado por eventos como el SFD, El Flisol
<IngForigua> En el caso de Ubuntu la pagina base es https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> Pero se preguntaran que necesito para poder crear y editar contenido en esta wiki?
<IngForigua> Basicamente requerimos loguernos por openid de launchpad
<IngForigua> entonces en la parte superior derecha de launchpad.net dice login/register
<IngForigua> Si uno no dispone de una cuenta la puede crear dando click en Crear una cuenta nueva
<IngForigua> luego se Ingresan los datos de correo y captcha
<IngForigua> Launchpad te envia un correo para confirmar los datos
<IngForigua> este correo tiene un link que uno visita para confirmar la cuenta
<IngForigua> En este link completa el nombre y la contraseNa
<IngForigua> Despues de confirmar estos datos ingresa al sistema dando clic en "Si­, quiero autenticarme", esto sirve para varios servicios que tiene launchpad o para acceso por openid
<IngForigua> Cuando visitamos de nuevo http://launchpad.net vemos nuestro nombre de usuario arriba a la derecha
<IngForigua> Ya con cuenta en lauchpad podemos ingresar a wiki.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> Primero que todo vamos a conocer rapidamente como esta implementada en ubuntu
<IngForigua> 1. Navegacion:
<IngForigua> a. Tenemos pagina de busqueda de titulos de wikis y de texto
 * IngForigua no entiendeporque le sigue apareciendo el tema viejo
<IngForigua> b. Barra de informacion de la wiki: info de la pagina, subscripcion, enlaces, adjuntos y mas acciones (opciones de visualizacion, ortografia, etc)
<IngForigua> c. Cuerpo de la wiki : donde va el contenido
<IngForigua> d. Creditos
<IngForigua> 2. Uso de la wiki
<IngForigua>  Para poder editar/crear paginas debemos estar registrados, como ya muchos tenemos cuenta en launchpad entonces el sistema de wikis nos da la opcion de autenticarnos mediante openid
<IngForigua> Digamos que deseemos crear una pagina personal para ello debemos tener una url base de nuestra wiki x ejemplo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis2 como ven no se encuentra creada y nos mostrara 2 columnas la de la izquieda nos mostrara plantillas (ejemplos para crear nuestra wiki).
<IngForigua> Donde encontramos modelos ya hechos y sugeridos en caso de que vallamos a crear algo que ya exista o similares
<IngForigua> Y la derecha en caso de que estemos accediendo erroneamente (si no estamos creando) nos mostrara unas sugerencias en caso de que vallamos a crear algo que ya exista.
<IngForigua> Como nuestra idea es crear una entonces damos en Create new empty page (o crear en base a una plantilla)
<IngForigua> Aca podremos iniciar la edicion de nuestra wiki en cuestion pero antes explicare los campos rapidamente:
<IngForigua> 1. botones de edicion
<IngForigua> 2. Campo de edicion de texto
<IngForigua> 3. comentario
<IngForigua> 4. categoria de la wiki que creamos
<IngForigua> Si esta hace parte de una rama de wikis
<IngForigua> por ejemplo si es una wiki de Ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> pondremos CategoryColombianTeam
<IngForigua> Si es una wiki personal
<IngForigua> CategoryHomepage
<IngForigua> y estas se organizaran automaticamente en
<IngForigua> digamos las de ubuntu colombia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryColombianTeam
<IngForigua> Las personales https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryHomepage
<IngForigua> 5. informacion para creacion
<IngForigua> 5. informacion para creacion
<IngForigua> ponemos informacion como:
<IngForigua> entonces aparecera algo como Escribe acerca de ingforigua/ManejoWikis2 aqui­.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> Borramos ese texto
 * IngForigua si ya voy xDDD
<IngForigua> = Prueba del UOWES = donde los = = es para encabezados
<IngForigua> Ti­tulo de nivel 1 =; == Ti­tulo de nivel 2 ==; === Titulo de nivel 3  ===; ==== Titulo de nivel 4 ====; ===== Ti­tulo de nivel 5 =====
<IngForigua> Continuando con nuestra edicion
<IngForigua> Esta es una prueba del UOWES
<IngForigua> en la linea # 3 de la pagina que estamos editando
<IngForigua> en la linea # 5 de la pagina que estamos editando
<IngForigua> == Objetivo ==
<IngForigua> que es un Titulo de nivel 2
<IngForigua> en la linea # 7 de la pagina que estamos editando
<IngForigua> || <rowbgcolor="#CCFFCC"> EnseNar a los usuarios como crear wikis || Cumplido ||
<IngForigua> en la linea # 9 de la pagina que estamos editando
<IngForigua> === Proxima charla en ===
<IngForigua> Que corresponde a un Titulo de nivel 3
<IngForigua> cada = pertence a un nivel
<IngForigua> ven la linea # 11 de la pagina que estamos editando
<IngForigua> [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES|OpenWeekEs]]
<IngForigua> que es para enlaces EX
<IngForigua> [[link"|"nombre del link]]
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> para referinos a una subpagina en la wiki seria
<IngForigua> [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis/test|test]]
<IngForigua> v
<IngForigua> pero para acortar seria:
<IngForigua> [[/test|test]] ## suponiendo que estamos trabajando en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis
<IngForigua> y ambos enlaces nos llevan a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis/test
<IngForigua> en la linea # 13 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> '''Por [[ingforigua|IngForigua]]'''
<IngForigua> donde los ''' Negrita '''
<IngForigua> ''cursiva''; '''negrilla'''; '''''negrilla cursiva'''''; ''mezclada '''negrilla''' y cursiva''; ---- línea horizontal.
<IngForigua> quizá alguna imagen
<IngForigua> basta con
<IngForigua> {{url imagen}}
<IngForigua> Finalmente guardamos
<IngForigua> y nos queda algo asi
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis
<IngForigua> ups un error
<IngForigua> Existen mas operadores dentro de cracion de wikis pero con estos podemos editar y crear wikis sin problemas. opciones y comandos
<IngForigua> pero con estos nos defendermos por ahora
<IngForigua> Bueno acabo ahi el bot me va hechar jejejeje
<IngForigua> espero que allan entendio
<IngForigua> y disculpen la ortografia
<IngForigua> :P
<IngForigua> no prepare con tiempo
<IngForigua> Saludos
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Presentando Kubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwal - Instructores: keffie_jayx
<keffie_jayx> Holas
<keffie_jayx> Mi turno de presentar
<keffie_jayx> Hola, mi nombre es Efrain Valles. Soy miembro de la comunidad Ubuntu y trabajo en la Comunidad Ubuntu Venezuela. Participo activamente en software libre en mi país y hoy vengo a hablarles de mi distirbución favorita de linux Kubuntu. https://launchpad.net/~effie-jayx
<keffie_jayx> Ubuntu es la computación amigable. Kubuntu es parte de la comunidad Ubuntu, y utiliza el escritorio KDE Plasma, también es parte de la comunidad de KDE. Como es una distribución basada en Debian, la mayoría de nuestros desarrolladores son parte de la comunidad Debian. Además, colaboramos con Gnome a través de la iniciativa FreeDesktop, y celebrar una cumbre de grandes foros de desarrollo con ellos cada dos años. ¡Amigable! :-)
<keffie_jayx> Como parte oficial de Ubuntu, comparten el mismo sistema y el calendario de distribución, así como Launchpad, el wiki, listas de correo, nombres de IRC, y Foros. Muchos usuarios de Kubuntu también publican en los foros de KDE, y también esta Kubuntuforums.net. Además, si te conviertes en un miembro del proyecto Kubuntu, usted también es un miembro de Ubuntu. :-)
<keffie_jayx> ¿Preguntas?
<keffie_jayx> ¿Kubuntu es una bifurcación (fork) de de Ubuntu? No, es una parte oficial de Ubuntu. Todos nuestros paquetes se encuentran en los mismos repositorios. De hecho, puede utilizar los paquetes de Kubuntu en Ubuntu sin necesidad de instalar Kubuntu como tal. Usuarios de Kubuntu pueden utilizar sus aplicaciones favoritas de Ubuntu también.
<keffie_jayx> Una pregunta clásica...
<keffie_jayx> Ejemplo claro de esto, ¿Quien no usa K3b?;)
<keffie_jayx> KDE y Plasma son lo max :)
<keffie_jayx> otra pregunta clásica, Ya tengo Ubuntu instalado, ¿cómo puedo obtener Kubuntu? Instale kubuntu-desktop con Software Center, Synaptic, o la línea de comando apt-get install:
<keffie_jayx> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<keffie_jayx> y listo
<keffie_jayx> Si quieren saber un poco más de que hay en Kubuntu, pueden revisar http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<keffie_jayx> y disculpen el uso de Inglés en mis recursos, pero no hay traducciones al español de mucha de la documentación de Kubuntu, y aquíuna oportunidad para nuestra comunidad
<keffie_jayx> Contamos con espacios en español pero son sub utilizados
<keffie_jayx> ejemplo
<keffie_jayx> el canal #kubuntu-es
<keffie_jayx> los invito a que participen en el.
<keffie_jayx> una buena referencia en nuestro idioma es, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<keffie_jayx> Únete a nuestra comunidad! Necesitamos los usuarios expertos que están dispuestos a ayudar a los recién llegados en el IRC, la lista y los foros, necesitamos gente para traducir, escribir y actualizar la documentación, para hacer nuestro sitio web bello y útil, empaquetar, hacer triage y matar bichos.
<keffie_jayx> yo particularmente tengo 2 ciclos tratando de ayudar y esta es parte de mi colaboración
<keffie_jayx> Una de las cosas que hace más interesante a Kubuntu es lo cercano que trabajan con Debian y con KDE.
<keffie_jayx> compartimos mucho del trabajo con ellos directamente y veremos a muchos desarrolladores kubuntu respondiendo preguntas en http://forums.kde.org
<keffie_jayx> y reportando bugs directamente en el bugzilla de kde
<keffie_jayx> si encuentran un error sirvance a participar en este espacio directamente. Kubuntu no usa launchpad para su reporte de errores
<keffie_jayx> La colaboración va tan bien que hay un proyecto en conjunto con KDE y Debian como proyectos "aguas arriba". revisen el proyecto Neon. https
<keffie_jayx> https://launchpad.net/~neon
<keffie_jayx> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon
<keffie_jayx> Este proyecto busca traer una versión de pruebas de KDE plasma diaria a un ppa. así presentando una caja de arena para que nosotros probemos y ayudemos con reportes de errores y desarrollemos.
<keffie_jayx> entre los retos que tiene este proyecto adelante, pues perderemos a Jonathan Riddell (unico desarrollador pago por Canonical) por un ciclo al menos. Lo que cae todo el esfuerzo en la comunidad.
<keffie_jayx> pero contamos con ninjas kubuntu altamente calificados y sabemos que tendremos un mejos desempeño
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: El escritorio de KDE y Plasma, son entornos separados?
<keffie_jayx> pcapeluto: KDE es el la fundación, KDE Plasma es el escritorio propiamente, hace ya un par de años que el nombre fue reestructurado
<keffie_jayx> muy buena pregunta :)
<keffie_jayx> Para los que quieran apoyar con el proyecto neon, #project-neon
<keffie_jayx> tambien tenemos un proyecto andando por hace ya un rato, el proyecto Timelord
<keffie_jayx> es un proyecto que busca llevar Ubuntu al #1 en la distro que ofrezca una experiencia  amigable
<keffie_jayx> Si tienen preguntas, pueden hacerlas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat con el prefijo PREGUNTA:
<keffie_jayx> La gente tiene muchas concepciones mal fundadas sobre KDE y piensa uqe nos oponemos a GNOME, de hecho mucho de KDE es hecho pensando en interoperabilidad con GNOME, muy apegados al espiritu de FreeDesktop.org
<keffie_jayx> les invito a probar KUBUNTU sin prejuicios :)
<keffie_jayx> Mi invitación personal es a que nos organicemos para apoyar Kubuntu desde latinoamerica, vamos a traducir un poco, vamos a proveer apoyo a kubuntu, vamos a difundir estre otro proyecto
<keffie_jayx> Mi invitación personal. denle una semana de prueba y se gana sus corazones...
<keffie_jayx> espero verlos por #kubuntu-es
<keffie_jayx> y sus preguntas son bienvenidas :)
<ClaseBot> ratoncito preguntó: ¿Existe alguna adaptación de Kubuntu para netbooks?
<keffie_jayx> ratoncito: buena pregunta...
<keffie_jayx> Si hay, de hecho no es una adaptación del desktop hecha por la gente de Kubuntu. Es parte del desktop plasma de KDE. podemos escoger este escritorio para netbooks en las preferencias y la sección de sesiones
<keffie_jayx> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<keffie_jayx> casualidad repare esa documentación el ciclo pasado :)
<keffie_jayx> vale recalcar que hay una imagen especial para ARM :)
<keffie_jayx> una arquitectura para equipos portatiles de nueva generación
<keffie_jayx> más preguntas?
<keffie_jayx> Ok yo tengo más preguntas... :)
<keffie_jayx> ¿Ubuntu incluye Qt en su instalación base, como se relaciona con Ubuntu?
<keffie_jayx> con Kubuntu'
<keffie_jayx> Qt es el lenguaje con que se programa Kubuntu.
<keffie_jayx> Ubuntu ha adoptado este framework para el desarrollo parcial de Unity 2d.
<keffie_jayx> Con esto ustedes pueden ejecutar aplicaciones Qt de manera nativa, cosas como los widgets de kde en el desktop Unity.
<keffie_jayx> ¿Que cosas puedo extrañar si me mudo a Kubuntu?
<keffie_jayx> Kubuntu esta bastante completo, tiene un buen reproductor como lo es Amarok. Tiene un buen navegador web Rekonq (basado en webkit) y un instalador para usar Firefox
<keffie_jayx> un buen cliente de mensajería, kopete
<keffie_jayx> y sobre todo estabilidad despues de varios lanzamientos de consolidación.
<keffie_jayx> prueben tambien el navegador de Archivos Dolphin
<keffie_jayx> Una belleza funcional...
<keffie_jayx> soporte para redes impecable...
<ClaseBot> kuadrosx preguntó: ¿puedo usar neon para el trabajo diario o hay algun bug molesto?
<keffie_jayx> kuadrosx: Neon busca traer lo más reciente de KDE Plasma para pruebas
<keffie_jayx> no para uso diario
<keffie_jayx> pero locos como yo lo usamos a diario para probar y ver como se comporta
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> lo mismo hago con cosas como chromium y el ppa diario de Firefox
<keffie_jayx> Soy un  junkie de los ppas
<keffie_jayx> Otra pregunta?
<keffie_jayx> Yo tengo otra
<keffie_jayx> Firefox es un navegador desarrollado con GTK, como hago que se comporte bien con KDE
<keffie_jayx> ?
<keffie_jayx> sencillo, empieza por entrar en la dirección about:config y debemos de buscar la sig linea: ui.allow_platform_file_picker y hacemos doble clic en el para cambiarlo de True a-> False.
<keffie_jayx> tambien instalen el agregado plasma-notify
<keffie_jayx> para mejorar las notificaciones
<keffie_jayx> en fin
<keffie_jayx> más preguntas?
<keffie_jayx> Bien yo tengo otra para ustedes, están muy timidos hoy...
<keffie_jayx> Que puedo hacer si quiero colaborar con kubuntu.
<keffie_jayx> por lo general los desarrolladores viven en este medio en #kubuntu-devel
<keffie_jayx> compartimos bastante y con leer las actividades diarias pueden tener una idea clara de lo que se hace.
<keffie_jayx> desde documentación, traducciones y código. quedan todos invitados a participar. si tienen problemas con el idioma hagame ping a mi y yo los ayudo :9
<ClaseBot> exio4 preguntó: Como funciona KDE en Kubuntu? Funciona estable? o como en las Version 9.x?
<keffie_jayx> exio4: Kubuntu brinda un balance entre estabilidad y software reciente. en el pasado hemos tenido unas versiones que salen muy vainilla y con testeo bueno pero no tan exhaustivo. esto se ve mejorado en kubuntu 11.04
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<keffie_jayx> por lo general los desarrolladores les encanta tener la versión mas reciente de KDE en Kubuntu y esto aveces trae problemas de regreciones.
<keffie_jayx> pero tenemos menos presión que ubuntu lo que nos brinda unas flexibilidad de reparar muchas cosas mientras avanzamos
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Tenés idea si se espera una mayor integración KDE Unity? lo digo porque como Unity 2D viene cada vez con más fuerza puede surgir algún relacionamiento más intenso entre los dos entonrnos
<keffie_jayx> pcapeluto: la verdad es que no hay un plan maestro, KDE tiene su propia idea de un escritorio... Unity es una visión de escritorio por parte de de Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> usa Qt por que es bastante versátil pero no hay un esquema de colaboración marcado.
<keffie_jayx> Hay sesiones en UDS-O que sugieren que hay planes de proveer una versión de Qt que sea acorde con Unity 2D
<keffie_jayx> pero más de ahí no se
<keffie_jayx> Bueno
<keffie_jayx> si no hay más preguntas
<keffie_jayx> esa fue mi charla
<keffie_jayx> muchisimas gracias...
<keffie_jayx> los espero en #kubuntu-es y #kubuntu-devel
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<keffie_jayx> vamos a hacer que Kubuntu tenga su lugar en las distribuciones linux.
<keffie_jayx> :9
<keffie_jayx> prueben Kubuntu Hoy mismo...
<keffie_jayx> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<keffie_jayx> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Uso de listas de correo y canales IRC - Instructores: virusuy
<virusuy> Compañeros !
<virusuy> Muy buenas tardes/noches a todos
<virusuy> Es realmente un honor estar aqui en esta oportunidad dando una charla en este tan importante evento de la comunidad de habla hispana de Ubuntu
<virusuy> Quiero primero agradecer y felicitar a la organización por este evento.. y apoyarlos para que sigan asi
<virusuy> Primero me voy a presentar...
<virusuy> Mi nombre es Luciano Facchinelli, vivo en la ciudad de Montevideo, en la Republica Oriental del Uruguay
<virusuy> y formo parte de Ubuntu Uruguay ... la comunidad oficial de Ubuntu en este pais
<virusuy> Una comunidad pequeña, que el sabado pasado realizo el evento lanzamiento de natty narwhal, con una asombrosa asistencia de 100 personas aproximadamente.
<virusuy> lo cual es sorprendente para los miembros del team.
<virusuy> Es importante conocer los medios que usan la mayoria de las comunidades para comunicarse y organiarse, puesto que posteriormente podremos ser tutores a los nuevos miembros que ingresan :-)
<virusuy> Por eso en esta charla de 1 hora aprox. vamos a ver estos dos medios de comunicación, que son los mas usados por las comunidades de SL , y por lo tanto nuestra comunidad.
<virusuy> Aclaro que no son los unicos dos medios, pero debido a sus prestaciones son los mas usados.
<virusuy> Obviamente me refiero a IRC y listas de correos, el topico de nuestra charla.
<virusuy> Vamos a separar la sesion en los 2 temas.
<virusuy> Vamos a comenzar con IRC, que quiza, es el mas facil.
<virusuy> antes de comenzar , por favor pregunten en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat usando el prefijo "PREGUNTA: " :-)
<virusuy> Es raro hablar de IRC en un canal de IRC :-)
<virusuy> es algo que todos deberian conocer, o por lo menos, si estan aqui, saber ingresar.
<virusuy> Pero esta introduccion nos puede servir para dar charlas en nuestras comunidades locales para educar a los nuevos miembros del LoCo para que puedan integrarse
<virusuy> Por eso vamos a comenzar desde cero...
<virusuy> ¿Que es IRC?
<virusuy> Internet Relay Chat o IRC es un protocolo de comunicación en tiempo real, basado en texto, que permite debates entre dos o mas personas.
<virusuy> Es diferente a la mensajeria instantanea, como GTALK o MSN, ya que los usuarios no deben establecer la comunicacion de antemano
<virusuy> de tal forma que todos los usuarios que se encuentran en un canal pueden comunicarse entre si, aunque no hayan tenido ningun contacto anterior
<virusuy> Las conversaciones se realizan en canales, los cuales comienzan con el simbolo numeral '#'
<virusuy> Por ejemplo, el canal de soporte en español de Ubuntu es '#ubuntu-es'
<virusuy> En cada canal se discute un tema distinto, obviamente
<virusuy> Cada canal pertenece a un servidor de IRC, y un servidor de IRC tiene millones de canales
<virusuy> existen miles de servidores, el mas conocido es FREENODE, que es el servidor que eligio canonical para hostear los canales de Ubuntu
<virusuy> Preguntas hasta aqui ?
<virusuy> Bien, continuamos
<virusuy> recuerden que pueden preguntar en cualquier momento
<ClaseBot> exio4 preguntó: Que otros canales IRC Populares hay?
<virusuy> Buena pregunta
<virusuy> existen muchos canales, como comentamos cada uno trata sobre un tema especifico
<virusuy> los mas populares, ademas del canal de soporte
<virusuy> son los canales de soporte de las distribuciones hijas de Ubuntu, como Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<virusuy> #kubuntu-es y #xubuntu-es respectivamente
<virusuy> tambien existen los canales de las comunidades locales de Ubuntu
<virusuy> #ubuntu-uy <- el canal de la comunidad de Uruguay
<virusuy> #ubuntu-ve <- canal de la comunidad Venezolana de Ubuntu
<virusuy> #ubuntu-ar <- canal correspondiente para la comunidad Argentina
<virusuy> tambien existen canales en ingles, como #ubuntu en el cual se da solo soporte en ingles
<virusuy> #ubuntu-motu nuclea a los empaquetadores
<virusuy> y #ubuntu-devel a los desarrolladores
<virusuy> cabe destacar que las UDS tambien son presenciales via IRC
<virusuy> donde cualquiera puede participar y preguntar/opinar sobre las mejoras para los nuevos lanzamientos
<virusuy> ¿Como se a que canal acudir?
<virusuy> Para ello nos dirigimos a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<virusuy> alli podemos ver los canales oficiales
<virusuy> asi tambien como una descripcion de la tematica del canal
<virusuy> es muy extensa la lista, los invito a que posterior a la charla se tomen un tiempo y vean la cantidad.. es sorprendente
<virusuy> Pero.. ¿Como me conecto?
<virusuy> es rara esa consulta si estan en un IRC jeje :)
<virusuy> Para conectarse a un servidor de IRC deben primero tener instalado un cliente
<virusuy> Lo bueno del software libre es que exiten muchos, pero los mas conocidos son
<virusuy> Xchat - Para entornos gnome/gtk
<virusuy> Konversation - para KDE
<virusuy> IRSSI - entornos de texto (ej, la consola)
<virusuy> yo voy a hablar sobre Xchat, que es el que uso actualmente, pero el procedimiento basicamente es igual para todos
<virusuy> Primero ejecutamos la aplicación... y nos despliega la lista de servidores a conectar
<virusuy> vemos que la lista es enorme, por lo que alli elegimos el servidor, en nuestro caso FREENODE
<virusuy> luego de que establece la comunicación con FREENODE no consulta a que canal queremos unirnos, nos da la posiblidad de ingresarlo (siguiendo el formato '#nombrecanal')
<virusuy> o que nos muestre una lista con los canales disponibles
<virusuy> o conectarnos posteriormente
<virusuy> una vez que elegimos a que canal iniciar.. ya estamos conectados y listos para hablar en el canal  !
<virusuy> bastante simple verdad?
<virusuy> consultas?
<virusuy> eguimos
<virusuy> Seguimos*
<virusuy> Pero como me uno a otro canal estando dentro de uno?
<virusuy> Existen millones de comandos de IRC que nos permiten un millon de opciones, como cambiar el nick, cambiar de canal, conectarnos a otro servidor,etc.
<virusuy> Algunos de esos comandos los pueden ver en
<virusuy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcCommands
<virusuy> en dicha web nos comenta cuales son los comandos y que rol cumplen
<virusuy> van a ver que son sencillos de usar y muy utiles
<virusuy> como ven el IRC es facil de usar, y nos puede ser MUY util
<virusuy> para ayudar, comunicarnos, organizar, sociabilizar,etc.
<virusuy> tanto en comunidades locales, como en comunidades mas grandes e internacionales
<virusuy> asi que cuando un nuevo miembro se te acerque y consulte como puede comunicarse contigo, cuentale como conectarse a IRC y estar en mayor contacto con la comunidad de Ubuntu
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> Antes de comenzar a hablar sobre las listas de correos..
<virusuy> Consultas sobre IRC ?
<virusuy> Continuamos
<virusuy> LIstas de correos o Mail lists
<ClaseBot> ratoncito preguntó: ¿Es posible conectarse al IRC a través de clientes de mensajería como Pidgin o Empathy?
<virusuy> Las listas de correos son servicios que nos permiten enviar informacion de forma masiva, mediante correos electronicos.
<virusuy> ratoncito: si, ambos permiten conectarse a IRC
<virusuy> ahora si
<virusuy> perdonen el corte
<virusuy> :-D era para ponerle emocion
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> vovlemos a las listas
<virusuy> Pero, ¿Como funcionan?
<virusuy> Una persona envia un mail a la direccion de correo de la lista, y esta se encarga de distribuirlo.
<virusuy> Primeramente debemos estar registrados a la lista a la que enviaremos el correo, de esta forma tambien nos incluye en su “lista de distribucion”. Simple verdad?
<virusuy> Vamos a verlo en detalle mas tarde.
<virusuy> Preguntas o comentarios hasta aqui ?
<virusuy> Seguimos
<virusuy> Hay 2 tipos de listas de correos:
<virusuy> Listas de Anuncios: Son listas en las que solo los moderadores ,administradores de la lista o usuarios que estos determinen tienen permitido enviar mensajes
<virusuy> Listas de discucion: Son listas en la que todos los usuarios inscriptos a la misma pueden enviar informacion a la lista.
<virusuy> En la comunidad de Ubuntu, ambos tipos son usados.
<virusuy> Por ejemplo, los anuncios de ubuntu se distribuyen por la lista “ubuntu-announce”, asi tambien la comunidad de kubuntu o xubuntu tienen su lista de anuncios.
<virusuy> La idea de estas listas es que, al momento de estar subscripto a la misma, ellos nos anuncien (obviamente mediante correos electronico) las novedades relacionadas con la distribucion, como por ejemplo, el lanzamiento de una nueva version.
<virusuy> Obviamente existen varios listas dentro de la comunidad.
<virusuy> Para ver todas las listas oficiales, asi tambien como su objetivo (de que se tratan) ingresen a
<virusuy> https://lists.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> Alli van a ver todas las listas oficiales, ya sea de anuncio o discucion, sin importar idiomas
<virusuy> Consultas hasta aqui ?
<virusuy> Seguimos, recuerden que pueden preguntar en cualquier momento en #ubuntu-charlas-chat, usando "PREGUNTA: <mi pregunta>"
<virusuy> Seguimos !
<virusuy> En lists.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> si hacen click sobre alguna lista, los va a redireccionar a la pagina principal de dicha lista
<ClaseBot> X3MBoy preguntó: Se pueden crear listas nuevas? Es decir, quien tiene potestad o derecho de crear listas si nace una nueva necesidad???
<virusuy> Buenisima pregunta!
<virusuy> no todos pueden tener listas oficiales
<virusuy> para solicitar una te puedes comunicar a mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> realmente desconozco otro medio, seguramente alguien en el chat te va a poder indicar que otro medio de comunicacion existe , o con quien comunicarte para solicitar una lista
<virusuy> si bien tu puedes tener tu lista propia, lo que significa que no necesariamente son oficiales
<virusuy> al ser listas oficiales son hosteadas en los servers de canonical
<virusuy> y ellos asignaron encargados
<virusuy> si envias mail a mailman@lists.ubuntu.com seguramente te guiaran para solicitar una lista :-D
<virusuy> Seguimos que el tiempo es tirano
<virusuy> como decia anteriormente
<virusuy> si hacen click sobre alguna lista, los va a redireccionar a la pagina principal de dicha lista
<virusuy> Por ejemplo, hagan click en la lista “ubuntu-uy”, es la lista de ayuda de la comunidad de Ubuntu en Uruguay
<virusuy> Como comente, al hacer click nos envia a la pagina principal de la lista en donde vemos varia informacion
<virusuy> PRimero vemos que nos comenta de que trata dicha lista
<virusuy> Asi tambien nos da un link para ver los mails de la lista, ordenados por fecha y tema
<virusuy> Tambien vemos que nos indica la direccion de email usada para enviar un mail a la lista
<virusuy> y debajo un pequeño formulario para inscribirnos
<virusuy> el proceso de inscripcion es rapido y simple.. nos envia un mail de confirmacion y estamos listos para usar la lista
<virusuy> en ese momento, nos permite enviar y recibir mails de la lita
<virusuy> lista*
<virusuy> en esta misma pagina vemos un inicio de sesion para cambiar informacion de la subcripcion (nombre apellido, forma de recibir mails,etc)
<virusuy> y tambien nos permite anular la subscripción
<virusuy> una vez subscriptos
<virusuy> enviamos un email con lo que queremos distribuir a la lista a la direccion indicada en la pagina que estabamos viendo
<virusuy> y seria distribuido a la lista
<virusuy> asimismo si alguien de la lista envia un mail a ella, nos llegara
<virusuy> recordemos que esto pasa con las listas de discuciones.. no asi con las de anuncios, donde admins, mods y ciertos usuarios tienen permisos para enviar mensajes
<virusuy> consultas hasta aqui ?
<ClaseBot> X3MBoy preguntó: Sólo para que des la información, podrías hablarnos sobre los digest y como contestar correos de forma corecta en una lista
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> vamos a hablar de digest
<virusuy> Los digest en las listas
<virusuy> hacen referencia
<virusuy> a una funcionalidad que nos permite
<virusuy> recibir un unico mail diario
<virusuy> en el cual nos indexa los mails que fueron enviados a la lista
<virusuy> de esta forma, en caso de que la lista tenga demasiado trafico diario, nos evitamos de recibir miles de mails, de temas que no necesariamente nos importe
<virusuy> con digest activado (se activa durante la subscripcion)
<virusuy> nos envia un unico mail, con los link para leer los mail enviados a la lista durante el dia
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<virusuy> Sobre como cmentar correctamente a la lista
<virusuy> traten de a la hora de responder asegurarse de que el destinatario de mail sea el mail de la lista
<virusuy> y que el asunto se mantenga intacto, asi se generan "hilos" o "Temas"
<virusuy> obviamente , firmen y apliquen el CoC
<virusuy> que aprendieron a firmar anteriorment
<virusuy> el cual se aplica a estos dos servicios
<virusuy> Amigos, finalizando
<virusuy> Muchas gracias por estar presentes, podemos seguir la charla en el canal de chat..
<virusuy> Usen IRC, usen mails, que son geniales medios para estar en contacto activo con la comunidad y ser parte de ella
<virusuy> Muchas gracia a todos !
<virusuy> Ahh, como punto final
<virusuy> en
<virusuy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/virusuy
<virusuy> tienen info para estar en contacto conmigo, ya sea mail, twitter facebook , irc, launchpad
<virusuy> ahora si, un honor, sigan disfrutando de esta semana!
<virusuy> Gracias y nos vemos en la proxima !
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<m4v> Bueno, hasta aquí llega la primer jordana del UOWES
<m4v> mañana sigue a las 23UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<openweek6_> hola?
<geekzombie> openweek6_ hi
<X3MBoy> openweek6_ o/
<openweek6> hola a todos
<geekzombie> esto termino por hoy
<X3MBoy> openweek6 o/
<X3MBoy> Por hoy se acabaron las sesiones, siguen mañana
<openweek6_> que hora tienes? tengo una duda con eso
<X3MBoy> 23 UTC es la hora, conviertanla a sus horas locales
<openweek6> mmm
<openweek6> como vi 22 horas pense que eras las 10 pm xq ahorita son 21:33
<geekzombie> donde andas
<openweek6> Guayaquil, Ecuador
<openweek6_> aqui tengo las 22:04 Venezuela
<geekzombie> 4:34 España
<openweek6> tonces es 30 min antes aqui en ecuador
<openweek6> la fecha que sijo x3mboy de donde es?
<X3MBoy> openweek6 esa es la hora de comienzo de la open week no la hora actual
<X3MBoy> En Venezuela tenemos 22:04 cómo dijo openweek6_
<X3MBoy> Sería genial que se identificaran con un nick propio amigos
<geekzombie> 2:35 utc ahora mismo
<openweek6> oo listo
<openweek6> y como hago es? xq ahora toy desde la web, vi las opciones y no da esa opcion, tendre que descargar in programa irc?
<geekzombie> te hubiera venido bien la conferencia sobre irc
<openweek6> pos la verdad que si, pero como vi 22 horas pense que era un poco mas tarde
<openweek6_> PREGUNTA: los temas son dados desde españa?¿
<openweek6> listo tonces la hora ha quedado asi: si x3mboy dijo 23 UTC, en ecuador es a las 18:00, venezuela a las 18:30, y en españa a la 01:00
<geekzombie> recordad sin 2:39 utc ahora mismo calcular la diferencias con vuestras horas para mañana
<X3MBoy> openweek6: eso es correcto
<openweek6> PREGUNTA: todos los eventos son a la misma hora?
<geekzombie> en españa son siempre dos horas mas
<geekzombie> al utc
<X3MBoy> openweek6_: "/nick tunick" sin las comillas y cambiando tunick por tu nick
<geekzombie> en venezuela como teneis a chavez teneis que calcular mas
<neroxyr> listo ahora si no hay replica de openweek6, gracias
<Rikisan> bueno, entonces será para mañana xD
<Rikisan> lastima que llegue tarde
<neroxyr> pos asi parece, como que llegamos un poquiiito tarde, tonces nos vemos mañana, a empezar recien la semana ubuntera
<Rikisan> si, nos vemos, saludos!
<geekzombie> adios
<X3MBoy> Bueno señores, hasta mñañana
<X3MBoy> mañana*
<un_> hey que ta, chicos es que tengo problemas con mi pc, que tiene nvidia 310M y desde la version pasada de ubuntu tengo problemas apra isntalar compiz, alguna recomendacion?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Conociendo Launchpad - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros
<SergioMeneses> mi nombre es Sergio Andrés Meneses y hoy les voy a enseñar que es y como se maneja launchpad :D
<SergioMeneses> actualmente pertenezco a ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> y trabajo para la comunidad latina y hispana :D
<SergioMeneses> como siempre les recomiendo estar en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat para poder registrar sus preguntas
<SergioMeneses> ...vamos a manejar el mismo formato que manejamos en todas las sesiones
<SergioMeneses> PREGUNTA: "mipregunta"
<SergioMeneses> y auntomaticamente el bot me la pasará
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno no siendo mas vamos a dar comienzo!
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el material para esta sesion: http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/launchpad-7887363
<SergioMeneses> ese material lo vamos a usar como apoyo visual :D
<SergioMeneses> y vamos a interactuar con algunos sitios
<SergioMeneses> les doy unos segundos para que abran el link.... y empezar con la charla en forma!
<SergioMeneses> la presentacion consta de 23 laminas o diapositivas... yo les voy indicando sobre cual estamos trabajando!
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos :D
<SergioMeneses> las laminas [lamina1] y [lamina2] son de presentacion...
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina3]
<SergioMeneses> denominada inquietudes previas
<SergioMeneses> aqui se formulan las preguntas basicas que muchos deben tener en este momento
<SergioMeneses> y una que yo siempre me hago en cuanto a proyectos de software libre: ¿como ayudan a la comunidad?
<SergioMeneses> estas dudas somos las que en el camino vamos a solventar... mientras experimentamos con la plataforma
<SergioMeneses> pasamos a la [lamina4]
<SergioMeneses> aqui tenemos una definición formal de que es Launchpad....
<SergioMeneses> "Launchpad es una plataforma colaborativa. Una aplicación y un sitio web que apoya el desarrollo de software, en particular el de software libre y específicamente es la base de lanzamiento de Ubuntu"
<SergioMeneses> es una definición correcta
<SergioMeneses> pero a mí personalmente me gusta ver a launchpad como una "gran biblioteca de proyectos de software libre"
<SergioMeneses> porque actualmente ubuntu es uno de esos proyectos que se soportan sobre launchpad
<SergioMeneses> ...proyectos famosos como exaile, amarok y muchos mas estan en esta plataforma
<SergioMeneses> que es altamente "colaborativa"... y ya veremos porque!
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que pueden hacer preguntas en el transcurso de la charla!!! :D
<SergioMeneses> Launchpad fué iniciado y sigue actualmente desarrollado y mantenido por Canonical Ltd, la empresa sponsor de Ubuntu.
<SergioMeneses> Es hoy por hoy software libre bajo la licencia AGPL (GNU Affero General Public license). Y ciertas partes del sistema están bajo LGPL (Storm).
<SergioMeneses> La plataforma consta de varias partes:
<SergioMeneses> Código (Code): un sitio de alojamiento de código fuente que utiliza el sistema de control de versiones Bazaar.
<SergioMeneses> este sistema se puede accerder desde web o a través de Bazaar para descargar o subir código
<SergioMeneses> asi que podemos tener el codigo fuente de nuestras aplicaciones en  la red!!!
<SergioMeneses> pero para que esto?
<ClaseBot> virusuy preguntó: Solo puedo usar bazaar en launchpad? o puedo usar otro sistema de control de versiones
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: actualmente si! solo se usa bazaar...
<SergioMeneses> pero bazaar es muy bueno... en cuanto a rendimiento y estabilidad
<SergioMeneses> en la lamina3 vemos el sitio oficial de launchpad... y su blog
<SergioMeneses> donde realizan las publicaciones de proyectos y actualizaciones sobre la misma plataforma
<SergioMeneses> pasamos a la [lamina5] http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/launchpad-7887363
<SergioMeneses> donde hablaremos de porque es bueno launchpad para las comunidades
<SergioMeneses> las comunidades son las que generan, promueven y mantienen los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> aveces proyectos externos... como el caso de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> o proyectos internos
<SergioMeneses> en la [lamina5] vemos una captura del sitio para las comunidades
<SergioMeneses> podemos vincular nuestras comunidades a proyectos nuevos!
<SergioMeneses> podemos registrar nuestra comunidad como miembros activos de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno se preguntaran, si tenemos un proyecto con unos amigos que son "mi comunidad"
<SergioMeneses> de que nos serviria montarlo en launchpad?
<SergioMeneses> por la razon de que tenemos el apoyo de gente de todo el mundo!
<SergioMeneses> pero apoyo para que!
<SergioMeneses> para acerce adaptaciones al codigo, hacer componentes, traducirlo a diferentes idiomas... he inclusibe! si tu software es bueno y gusta se puede empaquetar para que este en las versiones oficiales de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ....aunque suene extraño o dificil de creer, si se puede!
<SergioMeneses> y todo esto mediante la plataforma de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina6]
<SergioMeneses> que ilustra mejor lo que estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> ese simbolo de diamante con colores... es el logo de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> y el grafico hace analogia a las ventajas del uso de launchpad en un proyecto de software libre
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora todos podemos pertenecer a launchpad!
<SergioMeneses> independiente que tengamos o no una comunidad activa!
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina7]
<SergioMeneses> ese es mi sitio en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> y alli se puede ver toda mi informacion personal de ocntacto, asi como los diferentes proyectos en los que trabajo
<SergioMeneses> si se fija en la parte superior hay una serie de titulos... q mas bien son pestañas
<SergioMeneses> code, blueprints, translations, bugs y answers
<SergioMeneses> esas son las contribuciones que individualmente realizo en cada uno de esos campos
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina8]
<ClaseBot> artiv preguntó: "¿existen requisitos para poder ingresar o pertenecer a launchpad?"
<SergioMeneses> artiv: la verdad ninguno
<SergioMeneses> pero...
<SergioMeneses> existen proyectos que piden ciertos requisitos para tu vinculacion
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos los proyectos de ubuntu piden que firmes el codigo de conducta
<SergioMeneses> como nos lo explico el compañero forigua ayer
<SergioMeneses> ...otros no exigen mucho
<SergioMeneses> artiv: solucionada tu pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> bueno en la [lamina8] observamos el sitio de ubuntu en launchad
<SergioMeneses> launchpad
<SergioMeneses> tambien podemos acceder mediante el link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> este sitio es la base para el desarrollo de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> aqui se realizan las traducciones
<SergioMeneses> aqui llegan los bugs que reportamos en el sistema
<SergioMeneses> aqui llegan preguntas de usuarios que han experimentado algun fallo
<SergioMeneses> ...mejor dicho
<SergioMeneses> todooooo queda aqui
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> pasamos las laminas9 y lamina10
<SergioMeneses> nos paramos en la [lamina10] ...vamos a hablar de bugs :D
<SergioMeneses> en la lamina aparece el sitio donde launchpad almacena los bugs generales
<SergioMeneses> en el mismo orden de ideas... los bugs de ubuntu se hubicarian en una url como la siguiente
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ...aqui es donde permance la biblioteca de bugs
<SergioMeneses> que es manejada por los muchachos del bug squad :D
<SergioMeneses> podemos ver un bug especifico
<SergioMeneses> y consultar su informacion
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/178038
<SergioMeneses> tambien vemos su estado y quienes estan asignados al manejo :D
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina12] ...hay vemos un error que ayude a corregir sobre firefox :D
<SergioMeneses> ...apor esto la importancia de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> cualquiera de nosotros puede ayudar con el manejo de errores :D
<SergioMeneses> lo que genera que la correccion y el proceso en general de desarrollo disminusca sustancialmente
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora hablemos de traducciones
<SergioMeneses> pasamos las laminas13 y 14
<SergioMeneses> nos hubicamos en la [lamina14]
<SergioMeneses> les presento a Rossetta :D
<SergioMeneses> https://translations.launchpad.net
<SergioMeneses> es la plataforma desarrollada para ayudar con la traduccion en cualquier idioma
<SergioMeneses> ....es la herramenta usada enla traduccion de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> y demas proyectos
<SergioMeneses> pueden ver el sitio de rossetta para ubuntu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pasemos las laminas 15 y 16
<SergioMeneses> hay tenemos un ejemplo de traducciones para exaile :D
<SergioMeneses> ...volviendo a ubuntu y sus traducciones
<SergioMeneses> en el sitio https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu podemos ver las diferentes versiones que se han traducido
<SergioMeneses> estas desde la 6.06 hasta la 11.10
<SergioMeneses> ....si la 11.10
<SergioMeneses> leyeron bien
<SergioMeneses> el proceso de desarrollo de las versiones de ubuntu empieza mucho antes que salga la actual :D
<SergioMeneses> asi no se tiene mucho trabajo atrasado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> en la [lamina17] podran ver algunas de mis traducciones personales!....
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> es una de las formas de colaborar no solo con ubuntu sino con cualquier proyecto
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno ya hemos visto bugs y traducciones, que preguntas hay al respecto?
<SergioMeneses> jejeje espero que vallamos bien :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora vamos a hablar un poco de empaquetamiento
<SergioMeneses> pasamos las laminas 18 y 19
<SergioMeneses> nos hubicamos en la [lamina19]
<SergioMeneses> y como vemos trae unas imagenes de mozilla
<SergioMeneses> el porque de esto
<SergioMeneses> porque podemos empaquetar todo tipo de software... asi como componentes para software ya existente en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> aqui surgue el concepto del PPA
<SergioMeneses> y seguimos con launchpad, aqui tenemos la lista de ppa para ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<SergioMeneses> cual es la ventaja de los ppa
<SergioMeneses> ...sencillamente que facilitaron la instalacion de software externo en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> aunque suene algo "loco" ...la creacion de los ppa fue una de las grandes revoluciones que ubuntu adopto
<SergioMeneses> y la manera de instalar ppas es super sencillo
<SergioMeneses> lo que genera que los usuarios nuevos se sientan mas comodos al manejar ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo ahora con la moda del unity
<SergioMeneses> podemos instalar unity via ppa sino disponemos de el en nuestro repositorios
<SergioMeneses> como se muestra en este blog http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/instalar-unity-2d-via-ppa/
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> aqui tenemos algo de documentacion en nuestro idioma sobre los ppas http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_repositorios_externos
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos ahra pasamos ala [lamina20]
<SergioMeneses> preguntas?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos en la [lamina21] les hago extensiva la invitacion a participar de estas jornadas
<SergioMeneses> y en la [lamina22] les dejo unos links de interes
<SergioMeneses> ....muchisimas gracias pro la asistencia
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Podemos montar nuestro propio servidor PPA en la red interna?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto: en la red interna... no te entiendo bien? lo quiere tener en lan?
<SergioMeneses> si lo tienes en lan el concepto de ppa se puede hacer
<SergioMeneses> es simplemente tener un servidor de ppa... y los llamas de manera relativa
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto: aunq el manejo de ppas en lan es un poco ineficiente desde mi punto de vista....
<SergioMeneses> pero se puede hacer...
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra pregunta?
<ClaseBot> CiberLugo preguntó: Existe documentacion basica para quien desee comenzar a contribuir en LaunchPad? por ejemplo, en traducciones?
<SergioMeneses> CiberLugo: la verdad tanto como documentacion no.... por lo menos en traducciones se manejan equipos lo cuales te capacitan en ello
<SergioMeneses> aunque con rossetta el manejo de traducciones es muy intuitivo :D
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra duda?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos... me despido entonces :D gracias por participar :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Ubuntu para usuarios nuevos  - Instructores: sepirothem
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: ¿Cómo obtener soporte técnico y no morir en el intento? - Instructores: cegope
<cegope> Hola Buenas Tardes / Noches para todos
<cegope> Primero que todo presento mis disculpas por el cambio en el horario de la charla, hace poco me entero que seguia yo
<cegope> Bien me presento:
<cegope> Mi nombre es Cesar Gomez, tengo 25 años , formo parte de Ubuntu-Colombia, y del concilio del mismo team
<cegope> informacion adicional aqui la tienen: https://launchpad.net/~cegope, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cegope
<cegope> Quiero agradecer a todos los presentes por asistir y espero que esta charla les sea de buena guía
<cegope> bien en un momento mas les estare pasando las diapositivas para que todos vayamos al mismo paso
<cegope> bueno empecemos con un poco de lo básico mientras termina de subir la presentación
<cegope> los temas que vamos a tratar son: Listas de correo, IRC, y Shapado
<cegope> bueno comencemos
<cegope> bien el dia de ayer se trataron temas de lista de correos e IRC
<cegope> hablemos de las listas de correo para reforzar un poco
<cegope> bien las listas de correo, simplemente vamos a decir que es una lista donde los usuarios registran su correo electrónico donde se tratan temas de un interes comun
<cegope> en este caso trataremos una en particular que ya veremos mas adelante
<cegope> bien hay dos tipos de listas
<cegope> 1. las listas de anuncio
<cegope> estas listas sirven para que una o más personas puedan enviar anuncios a un grupo de personas.
<cegope> como un ejemplo de esto
<cegope> el caso de una banda musical pues podrá usar una lista de anuncios para facilitar que sus seguidores están al tanto de sus conciertos futuros.
<cegope> 2. listas de discusión
<cegope> este tipo de listas son las que usamos para este tipo de situaciones como el soporte técnico
<cegope> las cuales nos permiten discutir a un grupo de personas temáticas entre ellos mismos, pudiendo cada uno enviar correo a la lista y hacer que se distribuya a todos los integrantes del grupo.
<cegope> veamos un caso concreto: la lista de ubuntu-co
<cegope> donde los que estamos subscritos a ella, enviamos un tema o titulo de discusión, a su vez esta llega a una bandeja (por llamarlo de alguna forma) donde los encargados de moderarla
<cegope> verificaran que este mensaje contenga informacion concreta y cumpla con las normas basicas para postear en dicha lista
<cegope> mas adelante veremos las normas
<cegope> hasta ahora alguna pregunta ?
<cegope> bien seguimos
<cegope> Bueno Como funciona ?
<cegope> bien como ya lo dijimos
<cegope> el usuario envia un mensaje planteando una duda o informando algo de interés general
<cegope> en ese momento llega una notificación a los moderadores para la aprobación de dicho mensaje
<cegope> una vez aprobado este mensaje llega a todos los usuarios de la lista para que quienes puedan y tengan conocimiento de el tema, aporte con su respuesta
<cegope> este mensaje de respuesta también sera verificado por el moderador para que llegue al destinatario que sea de su interes
<cegope> bueno entremos a mirar como hacer parte de estas listas
<ClaseBot> tabuntux preguntó: ¿hay listas de soporte técnico para los usuarios más noveles como trosky que en su vida tocaron linux o ubuntu?
<cegope> Tabuntux: claro de hecho hablando en particular de la lista de ubuntu-co, puedes postear desde una simpla duda como "que es ubuntu?" hasta algo mas complejo
<cegope> todas estas listas de soporte no obligan a postear cosas complejas, lo que importa a la comunidad que esta en ellas es dar soluciones oportunas sin importar lo simple que pueda ser
<cegope> bien miremos algo sobre las listas
<cegope> en este enlace encontraremos las categorias https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<cegope> si entramos en la opcion 8 https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Ubuntu+Worldwide+LoCo+Teams
<cegope> encontraremos segun nuestro pais o region la lista que corresponde
<cegope> bien aqui un ejemplo : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-co
<cegope> bien los invito a registrarse para que se unan a nuestra comunidad de paso :P
<cegope> bien como veremos es muy sencillo, solo tenemos que llenar los campos
<cegope> corero electronico, nombre, password, y el idioma en el cual te desenvuelves mejor
<cegope> bien una vez mandes tu notificación, un administrador dara su voto para aprobarte
<cegope> una vez te hayan aprobado ya puedes empezar a postear, lo primero y lo sugerido es un mensaje de presentacion
<cegope> hecho esto recibirás respuestas de los demás usuarios dándote la bienvenida y motibandote a postear y contribuir con el crecimiento de la lista
<cegope> una invitacion nuevamente para los que aun no estan inscritos ;-)
<cegope> hasta aqui alguna pregunta ?
<cegope> bien continuamos
<ClaseBot> tabuntux preguntó: aunque sea de España me puedo inscribir en la lista que nos has sugerido para soporte a usuarios colombianos?
<cegope> tabuntux, calro que puedes inscribirte, recuerda que aunque sea una lista de ubuntu-colombia, todos los usuarios de software libre compartimos el mismo interes ;-)
<cegope> siempre seran bienvenidos, no lo duden
<cegope> bien veamos algunas de las reglas básicas para postear en las listas
<ClaseBot> CiberLugo preguntó: recomendarias inscribirse a listas de correos de las LoCo que no sean de tu pais?
<cegope> CiberLugo: si lo recomiendo, yo estoy en algunas mas que no son de mi país, lo recomiendo debido a que puedes aprender de problemas de otros usuarios y contribuir con los de tu pais o vviceversa
<cegope> viceversa **
<cegope> recuerda que si tienes un problema, seguramente habra muchos otros usuarios al los que les abra ocurrido lo mismo
<cegope> bueno basicamente tenemos 3 reglas
<cegope> que son:
<cegope> 1. Código de Conducta
<cegope> 2. Etiqueta en listas de correo
<cegope> y 3. Enviar mensajes relacionados al tema que maneja la lista
<cegope> veamos la 1. Código de Conducta
<cegope> http://www.hollmanenciso.com/es/content/el-codigo-de-conducta-ubuntu
<cegope> bien esta en la web de un buen amigo y compañero de nuestra lista de u-co
<cegope> basicamente nos señala algunos aspectos como lo son : Reconocimiento, Sea considerado, Sea respetuoso, Sea Colaborador, Cuando tenga desacuerdos, Cuando tenga inseguridad, Renuncie consideradamente
<cegope> bien pues creo que no es necesario entrar en detalle de cada uno ya que los podemos encontrar en el link.
<cegope> pasamos al 2.  Etiqueta en listas de correo
<cegope> este tema es bastante importante, ya que yo soy moderador y administrador de esta lista puedo notar la importancia de este punto
<cegope> bien entremos en este link para explicar mas a fondo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Etiqueta_Lista_Correos
<cegope> bien priemro veremos esto : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Etiqueta_Lista_Correos#Buenas%20pr%C3%A1cticas%20al%20enviar%20mensajes
<cegope> hablaremos de Buenas prácticas al enviar mensajes
<cegope> veremos las principales normas, y algunos de los inconvenientes mas frecuentes
<cegope> empecemos con el mas comun : Top-posting
<cegope> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-posting
<cegope> basicamente el top-posting se genera cuando recibimos un mensaje de un usuario pidiendo ayuda pongamos el ejemplo
<cegope> alguien pide soporte para actualizar firefox 3.6 a 4
<cegope> la persona que pueda dar ayuda debe responder debajo de el mensaje original para evitar el top-posting
<cegope> de esta forma quedaria algo asi :
<cegope> menaje original : hola necesito ayuda para actualizar mi firefox uso 3.6 y quiero pasar a 4
<cegope> al responder si se hace de forma correcta quedaria :
<cegope> > hola
<cegope> >necesito ayuda para actualizar mi firefox uso 3.6 y quiero pasar a 4
<cegope> Buenas noches, yo lo instale de la siguiente forma:
<cegope> abrí la terminal y escribe lo siguiente: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable y despues sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cegope> tal como lo muestra el ejemplo de la wiki
<cegope> bueno se preguntaran esto que tiene que ver con el soporte ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: ¿Cómo obtener soporte técnico y no morir en el intento? - Instructores: cegope - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/k1JVpc
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para ¿Cómo obtener soporte técnico y no morir en el intento?: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/openweekesnatty/ComoObtenerSoporteTecnicoYNoMorirEnElIntento.pdf
<cegope> es sencillo, si aprendemos a postear en nuestros mensajes recibiremos respuestas mas rapidamente
 * cegope finalmente las diapositivas : http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/openweekesnatty/ComoObtenerSoporteTecnicoYNoMorirEnElIntento.pdf perdon la demora
<cegope> bien pasemos a ver el otro punto
<cegope> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossposting
<cegope> y creo que esta muy bien especificado no entrare en detalles
<cegope> ahora veamos algo de lo mas frecuente tambien
<cegope> y es para aquellas personas que usan texto enrriquecido
<cegope> esto dificulta la lectura de el mensaje y es muy probable que sea rechazado.
<cegope> lo mejor es texto plano, y que tu firma no pase de 5 lineas
<cegope> aclaro cada lista tendra sus normas estas son las de u-co
<cegope> es importante que tengamos en cuenta al pedir soporte en una lista dar la mayor cantidad de informacion esto ayudara a encontrar la mejor respuesta
<cegope> es decir especificar maquina (de ser necesario) version de el SO, y demas informacion que pueda ayudar a detectar la falla y la sulucion
<cegope> bien hasta aqui alguna pregunta ?
<cegope> bien seguimos ...
<cegope> hablaremos de IRC
<cegope> [SLIDE 6]
<ClaseBot> m00g preguntó: Existe algún formato para poder enviar las preguntas ?
<cegope> m00g: en caso de nuestra lista no, tal vez para otroas puede que haya alguno, en nuestro caso solo recomendamos usar un texto plano, indicando en el asunto el motivo concreto o algo que envuelva todo el contenido de el problema
<cegope> un ejemplo de el asunto seria : Problema de temperatura portatil con Ubuntu 11.04
<cegope> de esta forma ya esta claro a que tipo de inconveniente nos enfrentamos y tambien aseguramos que las personas que tienen conocimiento de el tema respondan
<ClaseBot> alons0 preguntó: ¿entonces toda persona incluida dentro de tu lista recibirá el la pregunta o respuesta en el correspondiente caso?
<cegope> alons0: si , asi es.
<cegope> esto puede presentar inconvenientes para personas que tal vez no se interesan por este inconveniente, pero si lo vemos desde otro punto
<cegope> es bastante bueno
<cegope> ya que puede que no te haya ocurrido a ti, pero al ocurrir nuevamente recuerdas que tienes una base de conocimiento ya que pudiste ver la solucion de dicho problema en caso anterior y puedes contribuir en el caso nuevo.
<cegope> bien seguimos con IRC
<cegope> [SLIDE 7]
<cegope> Que es IRC ?
<cegope> ayer vimos la definición, sin embargo para las personas que no pudieron asistir lo retomaremos nuevamente
<cegope> Definamolo como un protocolo de comunicación en tiempo real el cual es basado en texto.
<cegope> tal cual como podemos apreciarlo en este momento
<cegope> bien as conversaciones se desarrollan en los llamados canales de IRC, designados por nombres que habitualmente comienzan con el carácter # o & (este último sólo es utilizado en canales locales del servidor).
<cegope> un ejemplo claro de estos canales es este en el que nos encontramos
<cegope> .# .ubuntu.-chat
<cegope> sin los "." calro esta xD!
<cegope> bien como vemos estamos todos presenciando las diferentes charlas que nos ofrece UbuntuOpenWeek gracias a este medio de comunicación
<cegope> Los usuarios del IRC utilizan una aplicación cliente para conectarse con un servidor, en el que funciona una aplicación IRCd (IRC daemon o servidor de IRC) que gestiona los canales y las conversaciones murales.
<cegope> Un ejemplo de esto serian :  mIRC, Irssi, Konversation o X-Chat de los más populares
<cegope> veamos como funciona [SLIDE 8]
<cegope> centremonos en la grafica
<cegope> bien en mi caso particular uso XCHAT
<cegope> para conectarme a IRC
<cegope> cada quien usara el de su agrado lo importante esque sepamos como usar este medio de comunicacion que es bastante util para soporte
<cegope> bien los invito a participar de .#ubuntu.-co
<cegope> para que veamos un poco de que se trata
<cegope> bien al ingresar veremos un topic, en el cual hay que tener detalle a lo que se dice, en caso de ubuntu-co
<cegope> nos recuerda una vez mas el CoC
<cegope> o Código de Conducta que ya vimos anteriormente
<cegope> es importante tener en cuenta que este canal sirve como soporte técnico de la siguiente forma:
<cegope> al entrar suponemos que necesitas colaboración con algun evento ocurrido sea una pregunta o sea para comentar algo que has descubierto
<cegope> como un ejemplo personal, apenas supe que existia linux (ubuntu en particular) entre a este canal para que alguien me ayudara con cuestiones simples como :
<cegope> como se instala?, donde lo consigo ?
<cegope> lo importante de este ejemplo es: que tomemos encuenta que cualquier pregunta es valida
<cegope> solo debes saber como formularla para que sea entendible a los demas usuarios
<cegope> de esta forma ellos te darán ayuda
<cegope> una vez formules la pregunta
<cegope> quien este en condiciones de responderte, lo hara sin dudarlo (a veces puede tardar un poco dependiento de la pregunta o el caso que se trate)
<cegope> bien aqui veremos algunos de los canales de IRC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cegope> bien veamos algunos de las normas:
<cegope> 1. Observar el Código de Conducta.
<cegope> El Código de Conducta define el comportamiento a seguir como miembros de la comunidad ubuntera y en el IRC debemos actuar tal como el código nos indica.
<cegope> 2. No inundar el canal.
<cegope> Debemos evitar enviar información de forma masiva al canal ya que este es considerado un comportamiento inapropiado.
<cegope> En el caso de que se necesite enviar un lote de información (por ejemplo la salida del comando lspci) se debe utilizar el servicio de pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/).
<cegope> 3.- Hacer preguntas relativas al tópico del canal en el que esta participando.
<cegope> aqui les dejo algunos links de interes para las normas : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cegope> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LoCo:Lineamientos_de_conducta_para_canales_de_IRC
<cegope> bien hasta aqui alguna duda ?
<cegope> bien seguimos con la ultima parte y una de las mas interesantes
<cegope> [SLIDE 10]
<cegope> Shapado
<cegope> bien comenzamos : Que es Shapado ?
<cegope> La definición mas cercana seria una plataforma web que nos permite hacer y responder preguntas de una manera ordenada, algo muy similar a lo que pasa con yahoo.answers.
<cegope> este servicio de yahoo answers creo que la mayoría sabemos como funciona
<cegope> aqui la pagina de shapado para ubuntu : http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<cegope> teniendo calro que es Shapado pasemos a ver porque existe, y como utilizarlo
<cegope> bien de entrada podemos ver algunas de las preguntas que estan ahi formuladas
<cegope> Porque Existe Shapado ?
<cegope> [SLIDE 11]
<cegope> Shapado se ha creado ya que una buena forma de almacenar una base de conocimientos es preguntanto, también nos da una herramienta mas de soporte. A su ves permite a las comunidades mantener una base de conocimiento acerca de un tema de interés común
<cegope> Como Empezar a usar Shapado ?
<cegope> Usar Shapado es bastante facil para acceder solo debes ir al link de el login/register y seleccionen el proveedor de cuenta que mas usen o mas les guste como una cuenta en gmail, lauchpad, twitter etc..
<cegope> aqui el link : http://ubuntu.shapado.com/users/login
<cegope> bien en la imagen no se ve muy detalladamente asi que propongo abrir el enlace para ver cada detalle
<cegope> veremos los campos para elegir entre un proveedor de cuenta como el caso : gmail, yahoo y demas
<cegope> podemos ingresar tambien atravez de facebook o twitter segun sea de nuetro agrado
<cegope> bien espero que todos estemos claros hasta aqui,
<cegope> vamos a ver los componentes de shapado
<cegope> [SLIDE 12]
<cegope> bien
<cegope> los componentes son:
<cegope> 1. Preguntas
<cegope> 2. Respuestas
<cegope> 3. Comentarios
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<cegope> a diferencia de un foro o lista de correo, shapado solo sirve para hacer preguntas y obtener respuestas.
<cegope> esto para evitar discusiones infinitas
<cegope> en otras palabras es mas puntual
<cegope> los comentarios sirven para pedir explicación sobre una respuesta o pregunta, pero no se  deben usar para contestar las preguntas principales.
<ClaseBot> effie_jayx preguntó: que hacemos con askubuntu.com ?
<cegope> effie_jayx: ask.ubuntu solo es para idioma ingles
<cegope> Shapado es desarrollado por la comunidad hispana y soporta varios idiomas que ya veremos como
<cegope> Idiomas:
<cegope> Shapado tiene una interfaz gráfica con múltiples idiomas, esto es debido a que muchas personas solo conocen su idioma nativo, esta interfaz permite que el usuario seleccione los idiomas que conoce de esta forma solo vera las preguntas en el idioma que el usuario selecciona
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<cegope> bien claro esto pasaremos al siguiente slide por falta de tiempo xD!
<cegope> [SLIDE 13]
<cegope> Karma / reputación:
<cegope> la reputacion en shapado se modifica dependiendo de la actividad del usuario,y otros usuarios pueden darte votos para subir tu reputacion. cada respuesta o pregunta sube tu reputacion.
<cegope> el modelo esta previsto para que a medida que vayas ganando reputacion puedas hacer mas cosas dentro del sistema
<cegope> al final y como premio maximo el sistema te da acceso a todas acciones de moderador en el sitio.
<cegope> Editar la entrada:
<cegope> shapado es un _wiki_ de preguntas y respuestas veamos mas de esto :
<cegope> ada cambio que haces queda registrado y se puede revertir tal como ocurre en una wiki
<cegope> algo importante de shapado es que otros usuarios pueden modificar tus preguntas y/o respuestas para mejorarlas
<cegope> lo cual es de mucha ayuda ya que es un complemento a una respuesta
<cegope> Etiquetas:
<cegope> otra parte importante de shapado son las etiquetas (tags), mediante ellas podemos organizar las preguntas y acceder rapidamente a la informacion
<cegope> por ejemplo encontrar todas las preguntas etiquetadas como "ubuntu" y "books" seria tan simple como: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/tags/ubuntu+books
<cegope> es responsabilidad de la comunidad mantener una buena estructura de tags mediante el re-etiquetamiento constante.
<cegope> insignias:
<cegope> las insignias son premios que el usuario gana a medida que hace actividades en el sistema.
<cegope> estan relacionadas con la reputacion pero no de forma directa.
<cegope> ejemplo: puedes ganar insignias por llenar todos los campos de tu perfil. puedes ganar insignias por hacer comentarios o cuando tu pregunta recibe muchas visitas.
<cegope> objetivos:
<cegope> un sitio en shapado serviria para grupos de estudio, comunidades de usuarios(como ubuntu), empresas, etc..
<cegope> veamos ventajas
<cegope> - traducido a mas de 25 idiomas. se pueden filtrar preguntas por idioma
<cegope> - sirve como _repositorio de preguntas y respuestas_, por ejemplo es facil encontrar preguntas antiguas o preguntas relacionadas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Ubuntu para usuarios nuevos  - Instructores: sepirothem - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/ag2VWs
<cegope> 	- se pueden _editar_ las preguntas y respuestas
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Ubuntu para usuarios nuevos : http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/openweekesnatty/UbuntuParaUsuariosNuevos.pdf
<sepirothem> Buenas Noches a todos
<sepirothem> Mi nombre es Emmanuel Rosales Cantillo, soy matematico y me gusta mucho el software libre, su filosofia y cultura
<sepirothem> me gusta ubuntu por lo facil que es trasnmitirle al publico que existe GNU/linux
<sepirothem> asi que ahora dare una pequena charla de para aquellos usuarios novatos que tienen algo de recelo para pasarse definitivamente a Linux
<sepirothem> Bueno, comencemos
<ClaseBot> tabuntux preguntó: las diapositivas http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/openweekesnatty/UbuntuParaUsuariosNuevos.pdf son las mismas que las de shapado y soporte técnico que usó cegope o fue un error?
<sepirothem> en la diapositiva dos veremos la tematica que vamos a majear en esta charla
<sepirothem> estaremos hablando acerca de software libre, las distribuciones de GNU/linux, sistemas operativos, ofimatica, internet y juegos
<sepirothem> todo para que no tengan excusas de no pasarse a Ubuntu
<sepirothem> bueno para los que estan comenzando en esto del Software Libre
<sepirothem> el software libre no es algo que te regalan, o que esta creciendo en los arboles, o que puedes tomar las veces que quieras
<sepirothem> es mas bien un estilo de vida
<sepirothem> es creer que ayudar al projimo es importante
<sepirothem> es tener "Libertad de expresion"
<sepirothem> asi que los invito a que hagan parte de esta gran comunidad
<sepirothem> El software libre tiene algo que se llama libretades
<sepirothem> son como "reglas"
<sepirothem> y son:
<sepirothem> libretad 0: Ejecutar el programa con cualquier proposito
<sepirothem> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/ubuntu-usuarios
<sepirothem> Libertad 1: Copiar el programna para ayudar a los demas
<sepirothem> Perdon
<sepirothem> La libertad 1: es la de estudiar el programa
<sepirothem> y la dos la copiar
<sepirothem> la libertad 3: Mejorar y publicar
<sepirothem> como ven es algo que esta disenado para ayudar al projimo
<sepirothem> Como software libre tenemos que hablar de GNU/Linux
<sepirothem> que es un Sistema Operativo libre
<sepirothem> es decir que podemos usar, estudiar, modificar y publicar
<sepirothem> de GNU/linux debido a estas libretades las personas han hecho diferentes distribuciones
<sepirothem> y una de esas es UBUNTU
<sepirothem> que es una derivacion de GNU/Linux basada en Debian
<sepirothem> y es de lo que hemos venido a hablar hoy
<sepirothem> como dice la diapositiva 14
<sepirothem> es un linux para seres humanos
<sepirothem> es decir una distro orientada mas que todo al usuario final
<sepirothem> debido a que tiene un ambiente bastante amigable
<sepirothem> Ubuntu es una palabra africana
<sepirothem> que traduce mas o menos "El que ayuda a otros"
<sepirothem> y eso va de la mano con lo que hemos hablado de software libre
<sepirothem> Ubuntu es la unica distribucion que te da 2 lanzamientos constantes al ano
<sepirothem> y su fecha de publicacion coincide con la version
<sepirothem> asi ubuntu 11.04 dice que se publico en el ano 2011 en el mes 4
<sepirothem> asi puden saber que distro estan usando
<sepirothem> en el ano y mes en que salio
<sepirothem> siempre viene con un Cd  live para poder probarlo
<sepirothem> ademas es una de las comunidades mas grandes que existe
<sepirothem> .
<sepirothem> Una de las preocupaciones que se tiene al cambiarse es la del soporte
<sepirothem> pero como ven eso no es ningun probelma
<sepirothem> debido a eventos como este en el que se resuelven dudas...
<sepirothem> y no solo eso, estan los teams, los foros, los canales etc
<sepirothem> ya nos mostraron como pedir soporte...
<sepirothem> asiq ue no duden en hacerlo
<sepirothem> Ubuntu junto con su filosofia tambien tiene ciertas promesas
<sepirothem> N1. Ubuntu siempre será gratuito, incluyendo versiones empresariales y actualizaciones de seguridad.
<sepirothem> Pn2: Ubuntu viene con soporte comercial completo de Canonical y cientos de compañías en todo el mundo.
<sepirothem> Pn3:Ubuntu incluye las mejores infraestructuras de traducción y accesibilidad que el software libre tiene para ofrecer.
<sepirothem> Pn4:Los CDs de Ubuntu contienen solo aplicaciones de software libre; te alentamos a que uses software libre y de código abierto, lo mejores y lo pases.
<sepirothem> en esta ultima promesa tengo que aclarar algo... ubuntu solo biene con software libre si alguien decide instalar software no libre o provativo es decicion de cada quien
<sepirothem> Entremos en materia
<sepirothem> lo primero que se nos preguntamos al cambiarnos es si todo lo que hacian anteriormente se puede hacer en Ubuntu
<sepirothem> Y comenzaremos por la Ofimatica
<sepirothem> como dice la diapositiva 20
<sepirothem> los que vienen de windows se preguntan si puedo realizar los mismos documentos, presentaciones, hojas de calculo etc
<sepirothem> y la respuesta es ... SI
<sepirothem> Ubuntu viene pre instalado con Libre Office (desde la version 11.04) anteriormente OpenOffice
<sepirothem> y se manea el estandar de open Document
<sepirothem> ero tambien es compatible con aplicaiones MsWord, Excel y Power Point
<sepirothem> tenemos un navegador integrado Mozilla firefox
<sepirothem> y bueno aquellos que hayan escuchado que somos inmunes a virus
<sepirothem> ..
<sepirothem> no es tan asi..
<sepirothem> como son plataformas diferentes  (bueno desde luego Linux es mas seguro que windows)
<sepirothem> los virus que atacan a windows no duncionan en linux
<sepirothem> funcionan
<sepirothem> el uso de antivirus en linux es mas para que no se propaguen
<sepirothem> para los amantes del chat y la mensageria
<sepirothem> mensajeria
<sepirothem> ubuntu trae integrado empathy el cual nos permite tener casi todas nuestrs cuentas desde un solo sitio
<sepirothem> podemos tener facebook, gmail, hotmail, yahoo, ICQ, jabber, etc
<sepirothem> pero adicionalmente cuenta con una serie de alternativas poara escojer
<sepirothem> como es el caso de Amsn, emesene (solo para cuentas en hotmail, msn)
<sepirothem> Kopete, Pidgin que hacen un trabajo parecido a empathy pero que tienen mejor compatibilidad con las aplicaciones de msn messenger
<sepirothem> desde la version 10.04 existe shotwell que te permite gestionar tus fotos y subirlas con un solo clic a facebook o a picassa
<sepirothem> tiene gwibber, que te gestiona las redes sociales (facebook, identica, twitter, bizz, etc)
<sepirothem> Instalar programas es muy facil (en la diapositiva no esta pero aca podemos saber mas http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_aplicaciones)
<sepirothem> con el centro de software de ubuntu podemos instalar programas con solo buscarlos
<sepirothem> siempre y cuando sean libres o este agregados a los repositorios
<sepirothem> pero... que son repositorios
<sepirothem> Informalmente, los repositorios son lugares donde se encuentran las versiones del software que queremos instalar
<sepirothem> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repositorio
<sepirothem> por ultimo los juegos
<sepirothem> los jeugos son algo importante para aquellos que nos estresamos todo el dia
<sepirothem> pero aca tambien podemos divertirnos
<sepirothem> los juegos nativos que tiene Linux son compatibles con casi todas las distros
<sepirothem> y podemos encontrar juegos de shooter, estrategia, simuladores, etc
<sepirothem> entre estos se encuentran:
<sepirothem> Aliens arena, open arena, fligh simulator, quake, etc
<sepirothem> aca una pagina para que vean http://www.linuxjuegos.com/
<sepirothem> por aca otra http://www.juegoslinux.com/
<sepirothem> y para terminar si quieren jugar lo que les gusta, PES, FIFA, NFS, WoW etc
<sepirothem> para eso existe wine solo es tener una buena tarjeta de video y listo a divertirse
<sepirothem> aca el top platinum de wine (aplicaciones que corren sin ningun problema solo instala y disfruta)
<sepirothem> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/platinum-top-10-wine-game-list.html
<sepirothem> como ven cambiarse no es tan dificil solo hay que tener las ganas
<sepirothem> una cosa importante que se me olvidaba
<sepirothem> no hay que preocuparse por driver (la mayoria biene incluidos en el kernel)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<sepirothem> espero haya sido de su agrado la charla si tienen alguna pregunta bienvenida sea... si no, comenten cualquier cosita que quieran
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, muchisimas gracias por su participacion
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros mañana los esperamos para la tercera sesion de charlas de la uowes :D
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora si quieren pueden quedarse hablando un rato en el canal de chat... les deseo buena noche a todos :D
<sepirothem> muchas gracias
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<veronica> a que hora hay charlas??
<geekzombie> la proxima charla 23:00 UTC
<PabloRubianes> buenas a todos en 5 empieza la charla
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Perdiendole el miedo a Unity - Instructores: PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> bueno se acabo la charla
<PabloRubianes> hola que tal estan todos listos? pueden contestar en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<PabloRubianes> bueno hola a todos gracias al amigo SergioMeneses me todo hablar de unity hoy
<PabloRubianes> Unity es el cambio mas visible de Ubuntu 11.04
<PabloRubianes> va a cambiar la forma de usar ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> y lo hace cambiando lo que vemos
<PabloRubianes> Perdon me olvide de algo
<PabloRubianes> Presentarme
<PabloRubianes> yo soy Pablo Rubianes, soy de Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> y soy parte del LoCo team de uruguay ademas de otro grupos como los que organizan estos eventos
<ClaseBot> crisrael2 preguntó: porque usar unity?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> crisrael2, usar unity te ayuda a hacer mas rapido el acceso a tu PC
<PabloRubianes> ademas de ayudarte visualmente a ganar mas espacio de tu monitor para las cosas que realmente importan
<PabloRubianes> pero bueno no todo es tan facil
<PabloRubianes> como todo cambio lleva su tiempo de acostumbramiento
<PabloRubianes> detalles principales:
<PabloRubianes> unity es libre!
<PabloRubianes> unity es gnome
<PabloRubianes> y son perfectamente libres de usarlo o no!
<PabloRubianes> asi se aclaran varios puntos de la flame war de los ultimos meses
<PabloRubianes> bueno centrandonos de unity
<PabloRubianes> lo que tenemos es que esta dividido en partes
<PabloRubianes> primero esta el lanzador
<ClaseBot> keffie_jayx preguntó: que requerimientos minimos necesitamos para usar Ubuntu 11.04 con Unity, se siente lengo con 1 giga
<PabloRubianes> la barra vertical que esta a la izquierda de la pantalla
<PabloRubianes> los requerimientos minimos varian entre la version 2d y 3d
<PabloRubianes> para la 3d hay que tener aceleracion grafica
<PabloRubianes> keffie_jayx, quisas debas usar la 2d a ver si la diferencia de performance se siente
<PabloRubianes> bueno como decia
<PabloRubianes> el lanzador que esta puesto ahi para ocupar el menor lugar de la pantalla, si ve los ultimos monitores son mas anchos que altos, por lo tanto es mejor una barra vertical
<PabloRubianes> este lanzador puede tener todas las aplicaciones que queramos
<PabloRubianes> las que usamos y las que no (accesos directos)
<PabloRubianes> se pueden reubicar arrastrandolos
<PabloRubianes> se puede tener lanzadores personalizados
<PabloRubianes> como los de Ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> aqui esta el link http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3112
<PabloRubianes> hay muchas opciones para el lanzador
<PabloRubianes> si lo ven las aplicaciones abiertas tienen una marca de lado izquierdo y la que tiene el foco ademas tiene una en el lado derecho
<PabloRubianes> en el lanzador tambien esta el selector de escritorios
<ClaseBot> luckatoni preguntó: Podríamos decir que Gnome se separa entre dos caminos ,Gnome 3 y Unity? Si es así, por que coger el camino de Unity y no Gnome 3?
<PabloRubianes> Yo ya dije antes Unity es gnome y desde ubuntu 11.10 unity va a ser gnome3
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que cambia es el shell
<PabloRubianes> unity en ubuntu esta en lugar de gnome-shell
<PabloRubianes> nada mas
<PabloRubianes> para mi unity es mejor porque dado el tiempo de desarrollo unity avanzo mucho mas que gnome-shell
<PabloRubianes> y en cuanto a consumo de espacio en el monitor la diferencia es muy notoria
<PabloRubianes> aunque siempre va todo en cuestion de gustos, yo lo unico que digo es que en estos 6 meses del ultimo ciclo de ubuntu unity dio pasos gigantes.
<ClaseBot> crisrael2 preguntó: es cierto que en proximas versiones ya solo tendremos que utilizar unity?
<PabloRubianes> lo que va a seguir avanzando es mucho
<PabloRubianes> crisrael2, si pero no es por una cuestion de obligarte a hacerlo siempre vas a poder instalar gnome-shell
<PabloRubianes> pero si queres usar gnome vas a tener que hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> ya no va a existir el escritorio clasico
<PabloRubianes> porque gnome 2 no va a estar mas seguir pidiendo esto es como pedir que las distros de kde tengan KDE3
<PabloRubianes> el cambio no les gusta a todos pero al final es mejor
<PabloRubianes> alguna otra pregunta?
<PabloRubianes> bueno algunos trucos interesantes son
<PabloRubianes> CTL + ALT + una flacha - cambia el area de trabajo
<PabloRubianes> y si hacemos
<PabloRubianes> CTL + ALT + shift + una flacha - cambia el area de trabajo llevandonos la ventana que tenenmos foco
<PabloRubianes> y manteniendo el SUPER apretado en cada lanzador nos queda una tecla que al tocarla abre ese lanzador
<PabloRubianes> para usar menos el mouse sirve
<PabloRubianes> ademas del lanzador
<PabloRubianes> esta el dash
<ClaseBot> BadZector preguntó: utilizo una notebook + un monitor externo tanto en casa como en la oficina y mi tarjeta de video es NVIDIA, solamente he podido hacer funcionar Unity con los drivers noveou, esta configuración pude emplearse con los drivers propietarios de NVIDIA ???
<PabloRubianes> BadZector, lamento no poder contestar esto... Solo lo use con tarjeta ATI
<PabloRubianes> bueno sigo con el dahs
<PabloRubianes> cuando le damos el icono de ubuntu de la barra de arriba o presinamos sin manteren la tecla SUPER
<PabloRubianes> nos aparece el dash
<PabloRubianes> aqui podemos usar lo accesos que nos aparecen por defecto
<PabloRubianes> o podemos escribir lo que buscamos
<PabloRubianes> una especie de gnome-do integrado a ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> si queremos buscar el gedit
<PabloRubianes> podemos poner ge o gedit o editor o texto
<PabloRubianes> y nos va a salir la lista de lo mas parecido
<PabloRubianes> !q
<ClaseBot> BadZector preguntó: He encontrado una pequeña incompatibilidad entre Guake y la barra de Unity cuando está anclada y nunca oculta, algo como esto dónde se debe reportar?
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy usando guake y no tengo problemas y la barra se oculta
<PabloRubianes> pero siempre se puede reportar errores en launchpad sobre problemas que encontremos
<PabloRubianes> no siempre un fail tiene que ser un bug
<PabloRubianes> puede ser algo que queremos que mejore
<ClaseBot> X3MBoy preguntó: Cómo busco una aplicación que no sé como se llama, pero sé a que categoría pertenece
<PabloRubianes> bueno esto se busca asi
<PabloRubianes> o pones una palabra que sea asociada
<PabloRubianes> por ejemplo Texto para buscar gedir
<PabloRubianes> gedit
<PabloRubianes> o podemos ir al lanzador de aplicaciones
<PabloRubianes> que se accede desde el lanzador o desde el dash (lanzador de "Mas aplicaciones")
<PabloRubianes> y en la misma barra de buscar hay un Drop box que nos da las categorias
<PabloRubianes> y mejora podemos entrarla mas facil
<PabloRubianes> click derecho en el icono de las aplicaciones del lanzador y tenemos la lista tambien
<PabloRubianes> ademas de buscar asi aplicaciones podemos buscar aplicaciones que nos podrian interesar para instalar desde el centro de software
<PabloRubianes> cuando entramos a "Mas aplicaciones" como explique recien
<PabloRubianes> dando alguna letra o palabra en la parte inferior del lanzador vamos a tener una seccion de Programas que te pueden interesar que nos puede ayudar a conocer nuevos programas
<ClaseBot> BadZector preguntó: En páginas web como por ejemplo en http://www.atareao.es aparecen muchos y buenos indicadores para agregar, cuáles recomendarías ?
<PabloRubianes> yo los unicos que use son los que hizo pcapeluto en ubutnu uy http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3112
<PabloRubianes> pero cualquiera puede hacerlos
<PabloRubianes> y todos sirven
<PabloRubianes> ademas hay un programa que mostros novatillasku es su blog que te permite crear lanzadores vos mismo con las cosas que necesitas
<PabloRubianes> ademas de todo esto estan los lens que son como buscadores que trabajan con el buscador de archivos o de aplicaciones pero por ejemplo hay uno que luego de instalado busca videos de youtube
<PabloRubianes> o otro que trabaja con gwibber
<PabloRubianes> las posibilidades de unity son muchas y todo el que quiera o pueda puede ayudar a su desarrollo.
<PabloRubianes> mas preguntas?
<PabloRubianes> alguien???
<PabloRubianes> bueno otra cosa algo que les puede ayudar con unity es esto:
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/atajos_0.png
<PabloRubianes> es un wallpaper con todos los atajos que alguien puede usar en unity (hasta el momento)
<PabloRubianes> lo voy a dejar unos dias ahi para que el que quiera lo baje
<PabloRubianes> bueno si nadie mas tiene preguntas
<PabloRubianes> ...
<PabloRubianes> ...
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<PabloRubianes> Bueno muchas gracias y esperen que ya llegan mas charlas!!!
<ClaseBot> BadZector preguntó: Crees que en el futuro Unity, será más customizable? a mi me gustaría poder definir que algunas aplicaciones específicas conserven su menú y no suba automáticamente, como es el casi del Pidgin que el menú me queda distante de la ventana de contactos
<PabloRubianes> BadZector, me hizo seguir jeje
<PabloRubianes> si unity va a seguir avanzando y al paso que va estoy seguro que para octubre va a ser muchisimo mejor de lo que es
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<PabloRubianes> no se en que areas va a ser mas customizable, pero seguro que lo va a ser
<PabloRubianes> hay que estar atento a la UDS para ver que noticias hay... pero si vamos a ser 200 millones de usuarios muchas cosas van a ser mejores :P
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: gnome 3 o unity
<PabloRubianes> IngForigua, eso pasa por no venir a toda la charla :P
<PabloRubianes> unity es gnome
<PabloRubianes> y va a usar gnome3
<PabloRubianes> la pregunta seria unity o gnome-shell y eso va a cada uno
<PabloRubianes> yo elijo unity
<PabloRubianes> bueno ahora si me despido muchas gracias por estar ahi
<PabloRubianes> que sigan las charlas
<PabloRubianes> bueno y ya viene keffie_jayx con Desarollo en Ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Colaborando con desarrollo Ubuntu - Instructores: keffie_jayx
<keffie_jayx> Hola a todos soy Efrain Valles, Miembro de la comunidad Ubuntu Venezuela, miembro del proyecto Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> Hoy les vengo a hablarles un poco de Desarrollo Ubuntu y como iniciarnos
<keffie_jayx> tratare de no hacerla muy técnica, les voy a explicar que es Desarrollo Ubuntu y luego los guiare a docmentación que nso permita avanzar
<keffie_jayx> Mi experiencia en desarrollo Ubuntu es modesta pero solida. He participado para ser MOTU por mas de 3 años ya y todavía sigo intentando. Tengo contribuciones que son importantes, ya uno de los paquetes que prepare de 0 esta en debian con la ayuda de algunos amigos y así pues
<keffie_jayx> Todos disfrutamos usando Ubuntu, pero muy pocos son los que nos sentamos a ayudar
<keffie_jayx> Ubuntu necesita de nuetra ayuda., El numero de Bugs en Ubuntu puede ser alarmante y muchas veces faltan manos
<keffie_jayx> Bueno para iniciar, voy a explicar que es Desarrollo Ubuntu.
<keffie_jayx> Como sabemos, Ubuntu se basa en Debian, el sistema operativo Universal y el mejor referente de libertad y comunidad
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> La comunidad Ubuntu prepara en un periodo de 6 meses un lanzamiento
<keffie_jayx> recientemente tenemos 11.04 Natty Narwall y proximamente 11.10 Onieric Oncelot
<keffie_jayx> Cada 6 meses se prepara un hroario que nos permite visualizar las actividades a realizarse en este período
<keffie_jayx> Este es el de Oneiric https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<keffie_jayx> Para los que disfrutan los colores
<keffie_jayx> las secciones en verde no significa que "todo esta bien aquí"
<keffie_jayx> solo indica que estas son faces donde podemos ser libres de hacer cambios. y gradualmente a medida que avanzamos, necesitamos dejar de importar cosas y concentrarnos en pulir el lanzamiento
<keffie_jayx> Les explico rapidito
<keffie_jayx> Luego de lanzado Natty, los desarrolladores de Ubuntu empiezan a montar las fundaciones de Ubuntu +1. Suben lo que llamamos "La cadena de herramientas", compiladores lenguajes base y demas
<keffie_jayx> ya eso paso el 5 de mayo
<keffie_jayx> Ya para el 16 de Junio tenemos el primer Congelamiento de Importaciones desde debian, fecha donde ya no podemos tomar actualizaciones desde debian, para concentrarnos en pulir
<keffie_jayx> Las cosas que hacemos antes de esta fecha es tratar de subir nuestros cambios a debian y así no tener ntantas diferencias, (que no son muchas :))
<keffie_jayx> Nosotros proponemos reparaciones para Debian o los mismos proyectos aguas arriba
<keffie_jayx> y ellos deciden si toman los cambios o no
<keffie_jayx> un ejemplo de esto es los parches de Ubuntu en el el sitio de calidad de paquetes de debian
<keffie_jayx> http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/clamav.html
<keffie_jayx> Tambien tenemos diferencias entre debian y ubuntu con paquetes especificos que debian no necestia
<keffie_jayx> en fin
<keffie_jayx> tenemos congelamientos de interfaz, de traducciones, de documentación, de caracteristicas
<keffie_jayx> y varios equipos se encargan de que estas fechas se cumplan
<keffie_jayx> Luego de esto
<keffie_jayx> tenemos una fecha estimada de lanzamiento el 13 de Octubre :)
<keffie_jayx> voy a tomar unas preguntas ahora
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: el 100 % de los paquetes son importados de debian?
<keffie_jayx> IngForigua: si, todos vienen de debian, hay un numero significativo que son modificados con parches que ubuntu aplica para arreglar funcionalidad y son cambios que Debian no ha realizado todavia. Mucho tiene que ver con diferencias deversiones de python o gcc
<keffie_jayx> y otros lenguajes.
<keffie_jayx> vale recalcar que cuando cosas como UNITY son muy nuevas no entran en debian, pero eventualmente estarán ahí puesto a que es vital que todo este en debian
<keffie_jayx> No es facil mantener eso en los archivos de Ubuntu solamente.
<keffie_jayx> Cosa similar pasaba con chromium
<keffie_jayx> Debian no estaba interesado en un navegador más en el repositorio.
<keffie_jayx> eventualmente el trabajo en ubuntu llego a debian por demanda popular :)
<keffie_jayx> Cosas como el Software Center, Byobu y más ya estan en Debian
<ClaseBot> Xombra preguntó: para colaborar en las traducciones, se hace desde https://translations.launchpad.net ?
<keffie_jayx> Xombra: si, basicamente. Importante las traducciones. Con Unity y traducciones cambiando todo el tiempo siempre es bueno contar con gente que pueda ayudar.
<keffie_jayx> la interfaz puede ser un poco intimidante por que esta en Inglés. pero estoy seguro que te puedes apoyar en la gente de las comunidades locales
<keffie_jayx> Ubuntu Venezuela es buena en la lista de correo y una pregunta sobre launchpad es sencilla de antender
<keffie_jayx> Colaborar es clave
<keffie_jayx> bien sea traduciendo, haciendo documentación oficial o más. Siento que en nuestras comunidades promovemos, usamos y poco aportamos con desarrollo.
<keffie_jayx> Es necesario contribuir.
<keffie_jayx> Un ejemplo claro es con Reporte de Errores
<keffie_jayx> Cuantos de ustedes reportan en launchpad cada uno de sus problemas?
 * keffie_jayx se asoma en la sala de chat
<keffie_jayx> Es importante el reporte de errores
<keffie_jayx> Así sea en español, luego apuntenlo a una lista de correo y con gusto lo traducimos
<keffie_jayx> la idea es colaborar
<keffie_jayx> sabian usteds que la comunidad Italiana es una de las mejores haciendo testing de laptops
<keffie_jayx> Y muchos no hablan inglés. Usan las listas
<keffie_jayx> He aquí la idea, apoyense en su comunidad local. Reunanse en el proximo GLOBAL JAM y prueben ( esto pasa en la etapa beta)
<keffie_jayx> No solo reportar errores
<keffie_jayx> Traten de reproducir errores. Hay muchos errores reportados sin confirmar
<keffie_jayx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/781441
<keffie_jayx> este es un ejemplo
<keffie_jayx> No hay comentarios
<keffie_jayx> Un usuario se queja que hibernar no funciona y a mi me pasa lo mismo aveces
<keffie_jayx> Un conmentario de mi parte ayudaría a confirmar este error
<keffie_jayx> Ya eso es colaborar. tan fácil como comentar fotos en facebook
<keffie_jayx> !y
<keffie_jayx> ups :)
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: porque es vital que los paquetes esten en Debian?
<keffie_jayx> SergioMeneses: porque 1) estamos haciendo que ese software estedisponible para otras derivativas de debian, 2) nos aliviamos la carga de aplicar mas cambios a la base de debian
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Pero entonces Ubuntu depende de las desiciones de DEBIAN para todo? no hay una "independencia" Real hoy en día?
<keffie_jayx> pcapeluto: No es dependemos, nos apoyamos en Debian. siempre construimos sobre ellos. No hay interés en independizamos. La filosofía Ubuntu cree en llevar software lirbe a las masas y debian provee una plataforma esplendida para el desarrollo de software libre
<keffie_jayx> :)
<ClaseBot> tabuntux_iptt preguntó: Leí en internet que muchos paquetes de debian trabajan en Ubuntu pero no al revés ¿por qué?
<keffie_jayx> tabuntux_iptt: mucho tiene que ver por versiones de las dependencias
<keffie_jayx> ejemplo
<keffie_jayx> Yo empaqueto turpial para debian y ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> la versión de debian en inestable tiene una version de python-support 2.6.6
<keffie_jayx> y en ubuntu lucid solo tenemos hasta 2.6.5
<keffie_jayx> lo que hace a mi tener un cambio en la metadata del paquete fuente de ubuntu para lucid
<keffie_jayx> cuando itnentas usar el binario .deb de inestable a lucid, va a buscar la versión 2.6.6 de python-support que no esta en los repos de Ubuntu Lucid
<keffie_jayx> y así pasa con muchas cosas
<keffie_jayx> uno aprende eso a medida que va manteniendo multiples versiones
<ClaseBot> luckatoni preguntó: En que podría aportar una persona ? Traducciones, Desarrolladores ...
<keffie_jayx> luckatoni: si tu fuerte es traducir, puedes empezar por ahí
<keffie_jayx> Yo los invito a que participen con bugs
<keffie_jayx> reporten y confirmen bugs
<keffie_jayx> hay veces que hay bugs desde karmic y nadie los mira, traten de confirmarlos a ver si todavia suceden
<keffie_jayx> si no marquenlos como invalidos
<keffie_jayx> como dije, Ubuntu es inmenso y nos necesita
<keffie_jayx> ya les doy una lista
<ClaseBot> vientosolar preguntó: Si uno no es desarrolllador de que otra forma se puede apoyar la comunidad?
<keffie_jayx> vientosolar: no necesitas ser desarrollador para ayudar en desarrollo
<keffie_jayx> Esto es trabajo de investigador
<keffie_jayx> guachiqueas un poco el Inglés y tratas de ver si puedes reproducir errores , luego te veras probando software reciente de código fuente para ver si así se solucionan los problemas
<keffie_jayx> vientosolar: en verdad no necesitas saber programar en ningun lenguaje
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: porque ubuntu no mantiene mas aquitecturas OFICIALES?
<keffie_jayx> IngForigua: no entiendo lo de arquitecturas oficiales? Arquitecturas como AMD64 , i386 etc?
<keffie_jayx> IngForigua: Ubuntu se apunta a un subconjunto de lo que Debian quiere hacer. No hay necesidad de llevar Ubuntu a arquitecturas más allá de las que apoya
<keffie_jayx> Debian tiene un enfoque mucho mas grande que Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> es el sistema operativo Universal
<keffie_jayx> quisiera invitarlos a que participen en desarrollo. inicien con algunos comentarios en bugs, proximamente voy a dar más charlas de desarrollo más técnicas. pero necesitamos activarnos en este sentido
<keffie_jayx> No podemos no ayudar a Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> Aquí les dejo una listica, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<keffie_jayx> Comentemos y ayudemos a Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> bien, estén pendientes que vamos a organizar mas eventos de desarrollo, quizas una semana de desarrollo Ubuntera como contraparte a Ubuntu Developer Week
<keffie_jayx> !y
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> X3MBoy preguntó: Por qué se abandono el soporte a sparc?
<keffie_jayx> X3MBoy: No estoy muy seguro, la certificación de hardware incluye costos altos para los que hacen ese negocio. el esquema ha cambiado a "Amigable con Ubuntu"
<keffie_jayx> Estoy complacido que haya sido de su agrado esta charla. en verdad no queria aburrilos con cosas que no entendieran, ahora sabemos la importancia de ayudar a ubuntu y todos tenemos que participar. :)
<keffie_jayx> un abrazo para todos
<keffie_jayx> Queden pendientes que ya viene la proxima charla
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<keffie_jayx> !y
<ClaseBot> pcapeluto preguntó: Se considera parte de la  ayuda al proyecto Ubuntu que las empresas certifiquen su hardware?
<keffie_jayx> la comunidad no puede certificar hardware. No manejamos estandares de certificación. eso le incumbe a canonical
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Perdiendo el miedo a la Consola - Instructores: ntovar
<ntovar> Buenas tardes/noche, gracias por estar presentes en esta Semana Abierta de
<ntovar> Ubuntu.
<ntovar> Mi nombre es Nelo R. Tovar y soy entusiasta del software,
<ntovar> usuario de Ubuntu desde la versión 5.10 y miembro de la Comunidad Ubuntu-Ve.
<ntovar> Pueden encontrar más información sobre mí en :
<ntovar> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NeloRTovar
<ntovar> * https://launchpad.net/~ntovar
<ntovar> En los dias anteriores se ha estado hablando de como obtener ayuda mediante
<ntovar> las listas de correo y el IRC,
<ntovar> así como también la forma correcta de hacer
<ntovar> las preguntas.
<ntovar> Allí se ha dicho que es importante dar
<ntovar> información completa del sistema que estamos utilizando.
<ntovar> Por lo general al solicitar ayuda en las listas de correos y/o en el IRC,
<ntovar> las respuestas van dirigidas al uso de comandos de Linux en un terminal o consola de
<ntovar> comandos (También conocida como Shell).
<ntovar> Una consola nos permite interactuar directamente con el sistema operativo.
<ntovar> Hay varios tipos de consolas, la más usada es BASH. Otros son sh y zsh.
<ntovar> Para acceder a una consola podemos utilizar una de las siguientes aplicaciones :
<ntovar> gnome-terminal, konsole, xterm o LXterminal.
<ntovar> Personalmente uso una aplicación llamada Terminator
<ntovar> (http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/).
<ntovar> Me parece la mejor de todas
<ntovar> También podemos ir a una consola de comandos usando CTRL-ALT-F1 hasta la F6 (F7
<ntovar> es usada por el servidor gráfico).
<ntovar> Veamos algunos comandos básicos para el manejo de archivos
<ntovar> Primero ejecutaremos un terminal, tenemos uno en
<ntovar> Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal
<ntovar> El principal comando que debemos conocer es
<ntovar> man
<ntovar> el cual despliega el manual del comando que le pasemos como parámetro.
<ntovar> Por ejemplo man ls nos muestra el manual del comando ls.
<ntovar> y esta es una caraterística que es heredado de unix
<ntovar> y que no esta presente en aquel sistema operativo privativo
<ntovar> Indistintamente de la distribución de Linux, todos los comandos tienen su
<ntovar> manual.
<ntovar> el primer comando es pwd
<ntovar> pwd: Nos indica cual es el directorio activo actual, es decir sobre el cual
<ntovar> estamos trabajando.
<ntovar> Si lo ejecutamos obtendremos una salida como la siguiente:
<ntovar> ntovar@vostro:~$ pwd
<ntovar> /home/ntovar
<ntovar>  /home/ntovar es el directorio actual donde estoy trabajando, que además es conocido como el home directory
<ntovar> ls : Lista los archivos de un directorio.
<ntovar>   ls     lista los archivos del directorio actual
<ntovar>   ls -l  emite el listado en formato largo
<ntovar>   ls -a  lista todos los archivos (ocultos o no)
<ntovar>   ls -h  el tamaño de los archivos es mostrado en unidades de M, G
<ntovar>   ls ..  lista los archivos del directorio padre del actual
<ntovar>   ls Escritorio muestra el contenido del directorio Escritorio
<ntovar> Si quiueren prueben estos ejemplos
<ntovar> Continuemos
<ntovar> cd : Nos permite cambiar de directorio.
<ntovar>   cd Escritorio  Nos cambiamos al directorio llamado Escritorio
<ntovar>   cd ..          Nos cambiamos al directorio padre del actual
<ntovar>   cd             Nos cambiamos al directorio principal del usuario (home)
<ntovar>   cd dir1/dir2   Nos cambiamos al directorio dir2 que esta dentro del directorio
<ntovar>                  dir1
<ntovar> cp : Nos permite copiar un archivo.
<ntovar>  Sintaxis : cp origen destino
<ntovar>      Para copiar un directorio usamos cp -r origen destino
<ntovar>      Ejecutemos lo siguiente:
<ntovar>      $touch uowes.tmp
<ntovar>      Esto nos creará un archivo vacío.
<ntovar> el $ significa la linea en el terminal
<ntovar>      Luego ejecutemos
<ntovar>      cp uowes.tmp uowes.txt
<ntovar>      y luego
<ntovar>      ls uow*
<ntovar>     Veremos que tenemos los siguientes archivos:
<ntovar>      ntovar@vostro:~$ ls uow*
<ntovar>      uowes.tmp  uowes.txt
<ntovar> mv : Nos permite mover un archivo. Sintaxis : mv origen destino
<ntovar>   Este comando es el que nos va a permitir renombrar un archivo. Ej:
<ntovar>   mv uowes.tmp uowes.bak
<ntovar>     Luego ejecutemos
<ntovar>     ls uow*
<ntovar>     y veremos los siguientes archivos:
<ntovar>     ntovar@vostro:~$ ls uow*
<ntovar>     uowes.bak  uowes.txt
<ntovar> rm : Nos permite borrar un archivo: Sintaxis rm nombre_archivo
<ntovar>     Ejecuten
<ntovar>     rm uowes.bak
<ntovar>     y luego
<ntovar>     ls uow*
<ntovar>     y veremos que se ha borado el archivo uowes.bak :
<ntovar>     ntovar@vostro:~$ ls uow*
<ntovar>     uowes.txt
<ntovar> mkdir: Nos permite crear un directorio. Sintaxis mkdir nombre_directorio
<ntovar> rmdir: Nos permite borrar un directorio. Sintaxis rmdir nombre_directorio
<ntovar>        Para poder borrar el directorio, éste debe estar vacío.
<ntovar> A continuación vamos a ver algunos comandos utilizados para obtener información
<ntovar> del sistema que nos serán útiles al momento de obtener ayuda.
<ntovar> cat : Muestra el contenido de una archivo. Sintaxis cat nombre_archivo.
<ntovar>       Ej: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ntovar>       Nos muestra información sobre la(s) cpu(s) que tiene nuestro cuomputador
<ntovar> El directorio /proc es muy interezante ya que de alli se puede obtener mucha información del sistema
<ntovar> con cat /proc/meminfo obtenemos información de la memoria
<ntovar> ps : Lista los procesos que se están ejecutando actualmente
<ntovar>      ps    lista los procesos del usuario
<ntovar>      ps -e lista todos los procesos del sistema
<ntovar> ps -ef muestra todos los procesos del sistema en formato largo
<ntovar> top : Nos muestra la información, de forma continua, de los procesos que se
<ntovar> están ejecutando el sistema operativo
<ntovar> es una herramienta muy útil que puede ser usada incluso en servidores ya que su interfaz es basada en texto
<ntovar> lspci : Lista los dispositivos pci instalados en el equipo.
<ntovar> nos muestra si tenemos una tarjeta de red o la tarjeta de video (si ésta es pci)
<ntovar> lsusb : Lista los dispositivos usb conectados al equipo.
<ntovar> tales como pendrives, mouses etc
<ntovar> dmesg : muestra la bitácora (log) del sistema operativo.
<ntovar> allí podemos ver, por ejemplo, los mensajes enviados por el sistema operativo al momento de arrancar
<ntovar> en /var/log se almacenan las botacoras del sistemas y de algunas aplicaciones
<ntovar> como son archivos de texto se pueden ver con el comando cat
<ntovar> pueden hacer ls /var/log y veran cuales son esos archivos
<ntovar> con los comandos mostrados anteriormente podemos dar información más detallada a las personas que nos van a ayudar
<ntovar> ahora cuando ellos nos dicen que hacer, viene el otro problema, que a veces usan términos que no dominamos
<ntovar> el clásico es 'ejecuta esto como root'
<ntovar> root es un usuario especial del sistema operativo, que es el administrador del mismo
<ntovar> tiene permiso para ejecutar comandos restringidos
<ntovar> existe en todos los sabores de GNU/Linux, pero existen diferencias en la forma de usarlo
<ntovar> en Debian se usa directamente, al instalar nos pide una clave para root y se puede accesar al sistema con ese usuario
<ntovar> Ubuntu no lo usa de esa forma
<ntovar> cuando se instala el sistema opoerativo no se pide una clave para ese usuario
<ntovar> eso lo hace el instalador de forma automática
<ntovar> y por lo tanto al no conocer la clave de ese usuario no podemos
<ntovar> hacer login como root
<ntovar> o no de manera directa.
<ntovar> Entonces como hacemos para ejecutar comandos reservados?
<ntovar> en Ubuntu se usa el comando sudo
<ntovar> a muchos puristas no les gusta dicho comando, pero a mi manera de ver las cosas su uso deberia ser masificado
<ntovar> más que todo por medidas de seguridad
<ntovar> si pueden ejecuten lo siguiente
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ntovar> fdisk -l
<ntovar> pues no veremos nada
<ntovar> pero si ejecutamos
<ntovar> sudo fdisk -l
<ntovar> veremos la información relacionada con
<ntovar>        las particiones del disco del computador
<ntovar> aja, pero nos pide una clave, ¿cual es esa?
<ntovar> pues es la clave del primer usuario creado al momento de instalar Ubuntu (o alguno de sus sabores)
<ntovar> Alguna pregunta?
<ntovar> El chat ha estado bastante movido
<ntovar> Mas infor la podemo conseguir en
<ntovar> http://www.scribd.com/doc/519353/Comandos-Basicos-Linux
<ntovar> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/presentacion-terminaluowes
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ntovar> y man por supuesto
<ntovar> por los momentos esto es todo
<ntovar> me pueden conseguir en IRC como ntovar, en nelo@identi.ca y nelotovar@twitter
<SergioMeneses> buena charla ntovar
<SergioMeneses> gracias por el aporte
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros les recuerdo el horario de las sesiones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> y esperamos vernos mañana! :D
<SergioMeneses> que pasen buena noche y pueden seguir hablando en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<m00g> SergioMeneses, hola, disculpa que te moleste ... pero ya es posible ver los logs de las charlas?
 * Xombra is away: ... ido a dormir .... bye
<Astro12345> m00g, aqui estoy
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Lubuntu, especial para equipos de bajo rendimiento  - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros!
<SergioMeneses> otra vez me paso por aquí para servir de instructor :D
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno la mayoría ya me conoce
<SergioMeneses> pero para los que no, mi nombre es Sergio Andrés Meneses y pertenezco al Team de Ubuntu Colombia
<SergioMeneses> del cual soy administrador... ya tengo tiempo de experiencia con los compañeros del classroom-es participando en estos eventos
<SergioMeneses> para los que deseen contactarme o obtener mas informacion les dejo mi wiki personal
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno les recuerdo que para hacer preguntas, deben seguir el formato
<SergioMeneses> PREGUNTA: "tupregunta"
<SergioMeneses> asi el bot me la pasará directamente desde el canal de chat a este :D
<SergioMeneses> ...como yo soy de los amigos de hacer laminas, les prepare unas :D
<SergioMeneses> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/lubuntu-7897121
<SergioMeneses> les voy a dar unos momentos para que todos las tengan a la lamno!
<SergioMeneses> y asi guiarnos mejor
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno creo que ya es suficiente tiempo :D
<SergioMeneses> vamos a conocer sobre Lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> las laminas 1-3 son de presentación... asi que pasemos a la [lamina4] de una vez
<SergioMeneses> como siempre me gusta empezar formulando preguntas que yo mismo me haría respecto a la charla!
<SergioMeneses> empecemos por: ¿Qué es Lubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> Lubuntu es una distribución basada en Ubuntu pero con una pequeña-gran diferencia
<SergioMeneses> en vez de manejar como entorno de escritorio Gnome.... usa Lxde
<SergioMeneses> de hay su nombre
<SergioMeneses> Lubuntu = Lxde + Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pero porqué Lxde?
<SergioMeneses> porqué Lxde es un entorno de escritorios relativamente sencillo de manejar y muy eficiente con la administración de los recursos del sistema y el mismo gasto de recursos que necesita para funcionar es minimo :D
<SergioMeneses> esto hace que Lubuntu sea muy buena alternativa para equipos modestos
<SergioMeneses> es decir
<SergioMeneses> que cuenten con 1GB de ram... un procesador pequeño, entre otras cosas
<SergioMeneses> en la [lamina4] les anexe el link del proyecto en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> jejeje y seguimos mencionando Launchpad xD
<SergioMeneses> ahora... pasemos a la [lamina5]
<SergioMeneses> ese es mi escritorio actual!
<SergioMeneses> que tal les parece Lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ...verdad que es bonito? bueno aqui hay que ver la eficiencia y el rendimiento
<SergioMeneses> puede que no sea muy llamativo
<SergioMeneses> como Kde o Gnome... no les mentiré. Pero puedo hacer que un equipo de muy bajos recursos se instale! algo que no podría hacer si instalara un ubuntu normal o un kubuntu
<ClaseBot> tabuntux_iptt preguntó: Lxde es lo que se va a usar en la 11.10 de Ubuntu nativa verdad?
<SergioMeneses> tabuntux_iptt, la verdad no, Ubuntu esta de lleno con  Unity en sus versiones 2D y 3D
<SergioMeneses> ahora...
<SergioMeneses> te adelantaste a algo!
<SergioMeneses> Lubuntu no hacia parte del proyecto ubuntu...
<SergioMeneses> hasta hace muy poco
<SergioMeneses> ...demasiado poco, esta semana Mark S. quien es el CEO de Canonical anuncio la incorporación de Lubuntu al proyecto
<SergioMeneses> lo cual es super interesante en cuanto al desarrollo que va a tener Lubuntu en el futuro
<SergioMeneses> bueno... ya hemos hablado en terminos generales de Lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pero uds se preguntarán lo mismo que dice la [lamina6]
<SergioMeneses> la respuesta nos la brinda la [lamina7]
<SergioMeneses> y empezaré haciendo una pequeña reseña de cada una
<SergioMeneses> - ya di el porque del uso de Lxde... eso quedo claro :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora se quiere optimizar Lxdm
<SergioMeneses> que es un meta-paquete que da soporte a las aplicaciones que corren sobre Gtk
<SergioMeneses> ...y pufff la mitad de los presentes murio con eso!
<SergioMeneses> me imagino que la mayoría no entendio esa línea
<SergioMeneses> y esta bien
<SergioMeneses> lo primero: un meta paquete es un paquete que funciona llamando a otros paquetes...
<SergioMeneses> lo segundo: Gtk es el lenguaje en el que estan escritas las aplicaciones de Gnome...
<SergioMeneses> asi que si traducimos sería algo como: van a mejorar un paquete que ayuda a correr mejor las aplicaciones escritas o hechas para gnome
<SergioMeneses> esto facilitaria muchisimo el uso de aplicaciones de gnome en lxde... y se tienen planes para aplicaciones de kde
<SergioMeneses> lo siguiente es el Chromiun, que para Lubuntu viene como navegador oficial!
<SergioMeneses> a diferencia de ubuntu que viene con firefox
<SergioMeneses> y el manejo de openbox como manejador de archivos, a diferencia de nautilus de gnome o dolphi de kde...
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo bien si dolphi se escribe asi...
<SergioMeneses> en la [lamina7] anexe al final todas las mejoras para la version 11.04 de Lubuntu, aunque vienen en ingles
<SergioMeneses> ahora pasemos a la [lamina8]
<SergioMeneses> estas será las ventajas en el desarrollo de lubuntu al unirse al proyecto ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> los core developers de ubuntu se pondrán a trabajar en ella :D
<SergioMeneses> manteniendo la linea que vimos en charlas anteriores de como se manejaba el desarrollo atraves de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> ahora lo mas interesante para la gente que esta pensando en cambiar de entorno
<SergioMeneses> ...las aplicaciones
<SergioMeneses> pasamos las laminas 9 y 10
<SergioMeneses> y nos posicionamos en la [lamina10]
<SergioMeneses> en la lamina10 esta la lista completa de aplicaciones que vienen con Lubuntu!
<SergioMeneses> esas son las que vienen cuando instalas el sistema o el entorno!
<SergioMeneses> asi que vamos a mirar las mas importantes por categorias...
<SergioMeneses> pasemos la [lamina11] y observemos como es el menu
<SergioMeneses> si se dan cuenta es similar a gnome
<SergioMeneses> solo q esta en la parte inferior como kde
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> el menu no lo he modificado y esta como si estuviera recien instalado :D
<SergioMeneses> al lado del boton de aplicaciones... viene el administrado de archivos, chromiun, mostrarEscritorio y dos escritorios para cambiar
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina12]
<SergioMeneses> esta es la lista de aplicaciones en herramientas del sistema
<SergioMeneses> bueno aqui la que mas me gusta es el sistema de informacion
<SergioMeneses> que me da informacion en tiempo real de mi equipo
<SergioMeneses> y todas las caracteristicas que posee
<SergioMeneses> si son detallistas veran q el sistema operativo es ubuntu11.04
<SergioMeneses> y es cierto! funciona igual! solo que con otro disfraz si hacemos alguna analogía
<SergioMeneses> ahora pasemos a la [lamina13]
<SergioMeneses> estas son las aplicaciones de ofimatica
<SergioMeneses> de aqui destaco el gnumeric que es como un Libreoficce Calc pero mas liviano
<SergioMeneses> claro no tan potente.. pero sirve para lo basico :D
<SergioMeneses> aunque como verán yo instale toda la suite de LibreOffice
<SergioMeneses> tambien incorpora Abiword, que es un procesador de textos bastante liviano
<SergioMeneses> ...bien, ahora veamos la [lamina14]
<SergioMeneses> aqui tenemos las aplicaciones de internet o de red
<SergioMeneses> y destaco que pidgin viene por defecto \o/
<SergioMeneses> un muy buen cliente de mensajería instantánea multiprotocolo
<SergioMeneses> ..era el que venia antes con ubuntu, antes que lo cambiaran a Empathy
<SergioMeneses> como ven tambien esta chromiun y yo le instale firefox...
<SergioMeneses> como por tener una segunda opción
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [lamina15] y obsevamos los accesorios
<SergioMeneses> diferencias con ubuntu...
<SergioMeneses> en vez de tener gedit  viene con leafpad
<SergioMeneses> y no trae la terminal sino LXTerminal
<SergioMeneses> aunqeu son aplicaciones que basicamente hacen lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> solo es el cambio de nombre
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la[lamina16] vamos a hablar de multimedia
<SergioMeneses> aqui destaco la incorporacion de Gnome player
<SergioMeneses> aunque soy fanatico de vlc... debo decir que es una buena apuesta
<SergioMeneses> es sencillo de manejar y no me parece en rendimiento muy pesado
<SergioMeneses> aunque tambien incorporaron Audacious que es un reproductor de musica mas liviano
<SergioMeneses> parecido al extinto xmms
<SergioMeneses> ...en cuanto a quemadores, Lubuntu incorpora Xfburn... el cual hasta el momento me ha parecido muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> con una interfaz limpia y muy intuitiva
<SergioMeneses> colo, reformula tu pregunta al formato establecido PREGUNTA: tupregunta
<ClaseBot> colo preguntó: vlc viene incorporado?
<SergioMeneses> colo, no... solo viene con gnomeplayer y audacious
<SergioMeneses> en la imagen sale vlc porque lo instale
<SergioMeneses> con esto quiero decir... que aunque tengamos un sistema liviano no debemos privarnos de nuestras aplicaciones preferidas!
<SergioMeneses> veamos la [lamina17]
<SergioMeneses> y empecemos a hablar del manejador de archivos
<SergioMeneses> ya estamos familiarizados con nautilus que es el mas popular
<SergioMeneses> en Lubuntu el manejador de archivos que viene se denomina Thunar
<SergioMeneses> y en la [lamina18] se los presento
<SergioMeneses> si se fijan, no posee mayor diferencia a nautilus...
<SergioMeneses> bueno, mas azul diría yo
<SergioMeneses> pero aparte de eso es muy similar
<SergioMeneses> y sencillo de manejar!
<SergioMeneses> aqui la simpleza lo es todo!... porque facilita el bajo consumo de recursos
<SergioMeneses> ...muchachos les recuerdo, que si tienen preguntas hacerlas! :D
<ClaseBot> colo preguntó: al instalar aplicaciones que no vienen en el sistema, se pone mas lento?
<SergioMeneses> colo, la verdad no...
<SergioMeneses> colo, el tener aplicaciones instaladas no, pero el correr muchas al mismo tiempo si!
<SergioMeneses> todo depende de tu pc
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo yo tengo 1GB de ram.... y tengo xchat, firefox como con 20 pestañas, empathy y gwibber
<SergioMeneses> y ando super bien
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> claro q si tienes 512 de ram y abres las misma cantidad de aplicaciones... hay si baja el rendimiento...
<SergioMeneses> todo es relativo... pero la cantidad que instales no, solo la cantidad que esas al mismo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> colo, solucionada tu inquietud?
<SergioMeneses> ahora... veamos como "personalizar" nuestro Lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pasamos a la [lamina19]
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> la primera imagen de izquierda a derecha es un click derecho sobre el escritorio :D
<SergioMeneses> vamos a preferencias de escritorio y hay podemos disponer de la interface de mejora visual
<SergioMeneses> ...claro
<SergioMeneses> aqui quiero ser claro
<SergioMeneses> Lubuntu no es tan personalizable como gnome o kde
<SergioMeneses> y espero que esto cambie ahora que esta en manos oficiales de la comunidad de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ahora veamos algo de lo que hemos estado hablando
<SergioMeneses> y es la [lamina20]
<SergioMeneses> El futuro de Lubuntu!
<SergioMeneses> pues que les digo de esto!
<SergioMeneses> la verdad es que la curva de desarrollo y innovacion que va a tener al estar acogido oficialmente por ubuntu es inmensa
<SergioMeneses> abre el proyecto a posibilidades muy importantes
<SergioMeneses> muchachos [lamina21] PREGUNTAS
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros la [lamina23] es un pequeño agradecimiento por su asistencia!
<SergioMeneses> y espero que sigan participando
<SergioMeneses> cualquier dudad o inconveniente me puden consultar
<SergioMeneses> o contactar al correo sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> o seguirme en twitter o identi.ca soy sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> y espero leernos pronto!
<ClaseBot> ratoncito preguntó: En anteriores versiones de Lubuntu, el administrador de archivos no era Thunar, sino PCManFM, verdad?
<SergioMeneses> ratoncito, o.0 la verdad no se... uso lubuntu desde la 10.04 y viene con Thunar! te mentiria si digo lo contrario
<ClaseBot> fjosuear preguntó: al escritorio de Lubuntu se le pueden cambiar el tema y los iconos como si fuera un escritorio Gnome ?
<SergioMeneses> fjosuear, si claro!... aunq la personalizacion tan clara como la haces en ubuntu con gnome no se puede
<SergioMeneses> lastimosamente =(
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra pregunta para que quede en el log?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos muchisimas gracia spor participar
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo el link para que descarguen las laminas http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/lubuntu-7897121
<SergioMeneses> y estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> que sigan disfrutando de la ubuntu open week
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Participando en equipos de comunidad locales - Instructores: keffie_jayx
<keffie_jayx> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Efrain Valles, miembro Ubuntu. Pariticipo en la comunidad local Ubuntu Venezuela y hoy me voy de viaje a Merida :)
<keffie_jayx> Vengo a hablarles sobre las comunidades locales en Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> Las comunidades locales (LoCo) son parte de un proyecto grande para difundir y contribuir a Ubuntu.
<keffie_jayx> Hay particularmente casi mas de 300 equipos a nivel mundial
<keffie_jayx> para tener una idea de cuantos somos, solo hechen un vistazo a http://loco.ubuntu.com :)
<keffie_jayx> La verdad es que hemos desarrollado una buena comunidad
<keffie_jayx> en hispanoamerica somos muy activos aunque creo que la barrera del idioma todavia nos impide colaborar como quisieramos
<keffie_jayx> Que hacen los equipos locales?
<keffie_jayx> Los equipos de comunidad local como es el caso de Ubuntu Venezuela de donde vengo
<keffie_jayx> organizamos actividades para fomentar el uso de ubuntu. Hacemos fiestas de lanzamiento cada vez que hay una versión nueva de Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> :)
<keffie_jayx> pero tambien trabajamos en otros eventos apoyando a las comunidades de software libre en nuestros paises
<keffie_jayx> Tambien equipos de comunidades locales se avocan a hacer trabajo de traducción y llevar adelante otros proyectos de software
<keffie_jayx> Tambien realizan actividades como las denominadas Global Jams, que en mi país se traduciría como "Caimanera Global" :)
<keffie_jayx> este evento es un día donde la comunidad entera se vuelta a trabajar por internet en probar la versión Beta de Ubuntu y es muy popular a nivel de comunidad pero nunca hacemos uno en latinoamerica
<keffie_jayx> :(
<keffie_jayx> Las comunidades locales son faciles de localizar, solo deben buscarlos por el nombre ubuntu-(código iso del país)
<keffie_jayx> ejemplo ubuntu-pe
<keffie_jayx> es Ubuntu Perú
<keffie_jayx> ubuntu-co es Ubuntu Colombia
<keffie_jayx> todos los equipos locales tenemos como minimo una lista de correos por donde uds se pueden comunicar con ellos
<keffie_jayx> unos más establecidos tienen sitios webs y foros. Para una lista concreta pueden volver a visitar http://loco.ubuntu.com
<keffie_jayx> Si tienen una pregunta?
<keffie_jayx> Si no voy a darle chola a esto
<keffie_jayx> Ok
<keffie_jayx> Hay dos tipos de Equipos Locales de Comunidad
<keffie_jayx> los Equipos Nuevos y los Aprobados
<keffie_jayx> los equipos nuevos son los que recien se forman. Estos pueden estar en un País, estado o ciudad.
<keffie_jayx> por lo general para formar un equipo deberías considerar tener al menos unas 80 personas para considerarte un Equipo
<keffie_jayx> muchos de los equipos ya estan activos y trabajando
<keffie_jayx> una vez que ellos demuestran madurez, aplican para se Equipos Aprobados quienes reciben beneficios por parte de Canonical
<keffie_jayx> El ente que patrocina a Ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> Los equipos nuevos minino tienen una lista de correo y muestran actividad
<keffie_jayx> Los equipos Aprobados
<keffie_jayx> Estos equipos son mas consolidados, reciben el nivel de aprobados al presentarse a una reunion en el Consejo de Equipos de Comunidad Local
<keffie_jayx> Esto es algo que hacen, presentando sus obras que lo acrediten como un equipo que activamente participa difundiendo Ubuntu en su región de Acción
<keffie_jayx> Esto sucede en una reunión de IRC
<keffie_jayx> los equipos aprobados reciben servicio como Hospedaje gratuito web para la pagina web del equipo. CDs y otro material de promoción (libros, etiquetas, etc)
<keffie_jayx> en verdad vale la pena el esfuerzo
<keffie_jayx> estos equipos locales tambien renuevan su aprobación cada 2 años
<keffie_jayx> En fin
<keffie_jayx> Preguntas hasta ahora?
<keffie_jayx> No hay preguntas
<keffie_jayx> :S
<keffie_jayx> Continuemos
<keffie_jayx> Como puedo participar en mi comunidad local
<keffie_jayx> ?
<keffie_jayx> muy sencillo, fijate en los servicios que ofrece tu comunidad y incorporate a ayudar. Si tu equipo no esta tan activo, quizas es una buena idea empezar a organizar mas actividades
<keffie_jayx> Desde charlas, reuniones informales, documentar
<keffie_jayx> Es algo que simplemente y poco a poco vamos logrando
<keffie_jayx> busquen a sus equipos por IRC hoy mismo y contacten para participar :)
<keffie_jayx> ese es un buen ejercicio
<keffie_jayx> Inscribance a la lista de correo de sus equipos, foros, o lo que mas prefieran. Pueden ayudar a diseñar graficos para volantes, documentar, traducir en equipo. Así disfrutamos más nuestra participación
<keffie_jayx> En caso de conflictos en el equipo
<keffie_jayx> En caso de conflicto, les recomiendo tratar de solventar el problema de manera sincera y sin buscar irse a personales
<keffie_jayx> traten de dialogar
<keffie_jayx> si en verdad no pueden resolverlo pueden contactar a el consejo de comunidades LoCo via correo electronico, o buscar ayuda en #ubuntu-locoteams
<keffie_jayx> loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com es el correo del equipo de comunidades locales
<keffie_jayx> Sean considerados y traten en la medida de lo posible de hacer comunidad.
<keffie_jayx> Bueno
<keffie_jayx> este es el fín de mi charla, espero sus preguntas unos minutos
<ClaseBot> m00g preguntó: que requisitos debe cumplir una persona para formar parte del grupo de trabajo
<keffie_jayx> m00g: Tener ganas de participar es el unico requisito, pero saber tratar con gente siempre es bueno :)
<keffie_jayx> m00g: te esperamos en Ubuntu-ve :)
<keffie_jayx> otra pregunta?
<keffie_jayx> Bueno si no hay mas preguntas, esta sería toda mi charla :)
<keffie_jayx> justo a tiempo puesto a que tengo que abordar una unidad camino a merida para el PYTHON DAY
<keffie_jayx> YAHOooooooooooooooo!!!!
<keffie_jayx> :)
<ClaseBot> Astro12345 preguntó: si no existe grupo en la zona donde vivo puedo tratar de participar en donde exita un grupo
<keffie_jayx> Astro12345: Si, si es de ciudad puedes crearlo, pero considera tener suficiente gente para apoyarte. No tiene sentido tener un equipo en un país de 20 y que 5 sean de una ciudad :S
<keffie_jayx> Bueno
<keffie_jayx> con esto los dejo
<keffie_jayx> un break y luego la proxima charla
<keffie_jayx> quedo por aqui por si necesitan preguntar :)
<keffie_jayx> no hay prrguntas
<keffie_jayx> ya estoy en el taxi camino al terminal
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Conociendo Xubuntu 11.04 - Instructores: mmgc84
<mmgc84> Hola a todos
<mmgc84> mi nombre es Marcelo Gutierrez del team de ninjas de Nicaragua
<mmgc84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mmgc84 donde pueden leer un poco
<mmgc84> que bien que hay gente a esta hora y no estan dormidos
<mmgc84> les quiero presentar lo nuevo que trae Xubuntu 1104 y hacer una breve introduccion
<mmgc84> primero que todo Xubuntu es una distribucion Oficial de la familia Ubuntu
<mmgc84> tiene el núcleo característico de Ubuntu con un entorno de escritorios basado en XFCE.
<mmgc84> Por qué usarlo?
<mmgc84> Esta diseñado para usuarios con computadores que poseen recursos limitados de sistema,
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: que son los ninjas?
<mmgc84> Tienen la caracteristica de ser muy habiles usando Ubuntu
<mmgc84> siguien entonces Xubuntu no solo es para usuarios con computadores lentas
<mmgc84> tambien espara usuarios que buscan un entorno de escritorio altamente eficiente
<mmgc84> al optimizar los recursos muy bien
<mmgc84> El primer lanzamiento oficial de Xubuntu fue el 1 de junio de 2006, versión 6.06 "Dapper Drake"
<mmgc84> Para arrancar LiveCD se necesita un mínimo de 128 MBs de memoria RAM
<mmgc84> aunque el CD de alternativo requiere solamente 64 MB.
<mmgc84> Requisitos mínimos:* 333 MHz procesador * 192 MB de memoria (RAM) * Al menos 1.5 GB de disco * Tarjeta gráfica VGA
<mmgc84> Sin embargo, para garantizar un grado de operatividad mínimo se recomiendan:* 800 MHz procesador * 256 MB de memoria (RAM)* 6 GB de disco
<mmgc84> quiero aclarar que Xubuntu no es tan liviano como Lubuntu pero tiene muchas mas caracteristicas que lo hacen mas personalizable.
<mmgc84> Por ejemplo trae por defecto un compositor de ventanas que permite usar aplicaciones como Cairo-Dock
<mmgc84> y otras muchas aplicaciones que funcionan con composite como Compiz :)
<mmgc84> comenzamos entonces con lo nuevo en Xubuntu 1104 :)
<mmgc84> La version 1104 viene con Xfce 4.8
<mmgc84> Xfce4.8 dejo de dar soporte a HAL, Thunar VFS, udev entre otros
<mmgc84> Una de sus mejoras incluye suporte GVFS
<mmgc84> lo que significa que ahora Thunar puede acceder a lugares remotos usando varios protocolos como SFTP, SMB, FTP y mas :)
<mmgc84> aqui una captura de pantalla http://upit.cc/images/6382fe11.png
<mmgc84> Xubuntu 1104 integra Thunar 1.2.1
<mmgc84> por defecto trae soporte para montar otras particiones de disco duro, antes esto no exixtia y se tenia que montar manualmente
<mmgc84> como lo ven en el enlace que les pase
<mmgc84> y el soporte de red nativo esta aqui :) > http://upit.cc/images/2526c442.png
<mmgc84> Xubuntu 1104 tiene un cambio de look con esta nueva version
<mmgc84> Xubuntu 1104 tiene un cambio de look con esta nueva version
<mmgc84> oops
<mmgc84> y trae un nuevo tema por defecto que se llama Greybird, a mi parecer mucho mas bonito(menos oscuro) que el venia en 10.10
<mmgc84> http://tinyurl.com/6ekybzw
<mmgc84> como se ve en esta otra captura
<mmgc84> el escritorio de trabajo tiene muchas mejoras
<mmgc84> El panel superior tiene mas funcionalidad ahora, aunque dejo de soportar applets como el xfce4-gover-plugin :(
<mmgc84> http://upit.cc/images/bca5ce80.png
<mmgc84> El panel inferior tambien fue redibujado y esta muy bonito,
<mmgc84> pareciera un dock pero es un panel de lanzadores nada mas :$, talves para el proximo release se mejora esto más :)
<mmgc84> http://upit.cc/images/be213d7c.png
<mmgc84> cambiando el aspecto bonito por funcionalidad la configuracion de pantalla ahora soporta RandR 1.2
<mmgc84>  detectando pantallas automaticamente y permitiendo al usuario escojer su resolucion favorita, velocidad de refrescamiento y rotacion.
<mmgc84> como se ve en esta captura http://upit.cc/images/279f607e.png
<mmgc84> Las pantallas ahora pueden trabajar en modo de clone o ser posicionada una al lado de otra. x)
<mmgc84> El sistema de sonido tambien fue mejorado
<mmgc84> El applet del sonido por defecto tiene muchas mejoras, la funcionalidad hoy en dia es buenisima
<mmgc84> http://upit.cc/images/5b783972.png
<mmgc84> pudiendo contralarse volumen de microfonos mas eficientemente y la salida de volumen ahora tambien se puede pasar del 100%
<mmgc84> Gmusicbrowser reemplazo Exile
<mmgc84> http://tinyurl.com/3vf6438
<mmgc84> segun entiendo el desarrollo de exaile esta un poco detenido :$ y esa fue una de las razones del cambio
<mmgc84> Gmusicbrowser esta bastante interesante en realidad, tiene una funcionalidad de modo camaleon
<mmgc84> donde le permite al usuario cambiar la forma de interfaz grafica
<mmgc84> y este tiene soporte para el menu de sonido de Xubuntu :)
<mmgc84> http://tinyurl.com/3prc4uy
<mmgc84> como se ve en esta captura
<mmgc84> saliendo de sonido y entrando a notificaciones
<mmgc84> El sistema de notificaciones es muy liviano puro GTK x)
<mmgc84> y tiene muchas mejoras
<mmgc84> por ejemplo las notificaciones de Firefox 4.0se integran al sistema de notificaciones de Xubuntu
<mmgc84> http://tinyurl.com/4xw49g5
<mmgc84> y tiene tambien la capacidad de cambiar los temas y colores con que se muestran las notificaciones
<mmgc84> http://upit.cc/images/01e5a8cd.png
<mmgc84> saliendo de las notificaciones y para entrar al area de aplicaciones
<mmgc84> Xubuntu 1104 integra Parole Media Player 0.2.0.2
<mmgc84> Xfburn 0.4.3
<mmgc84> http://upit.cc/images/0813a15e.png
<mmgc84> a diferencia de Ubuntu Xubuntu viene con Gimp 2.6.11 y Pidgin 2.7.11
<mmgc84> :)
<mmgc84> y tambien viene con Thunderbird 3.1.9, Abiword 2.8.6, Transmission 2.13.
<mmgc84> entre muchas otras aplicaciones estan son las mas importantes
<mmgc84> alguien tiene alguna pregunta?
<mmgc84> Aqui podes unirte a la causa y comenzar a trabajar en > xubuntu.org/devel
<mmgc84> se puede trabjar en -Reporte de Bugs  -Promocion Soporte y desarrollo  -Marketing y Artwok
<mmgc84> entras al administrador de configuracion
<mmgc84> y despues al area de notificaciones
<mmgc84> tanto que podas darle colores a los notificiones no se puede
<mmgc84> pero si podes optar por varios temas
<mmgc84> podes probar ZOMG-PONIES x)
<mmgc84> tambien podes cambiar la posicion en donde aparecen las notificaciones
<mmgc84> alguien tiene otra pregutna?
<mmgc84> pregunta*
<mmgc84> siguien entonces tambien pueden colaborar  con: -Traducciones y Localizacion -Programacion y empaquetado
<mmgc84> Les quiero dejar un enlace a lista de correo
<mmgc84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Lists
<mmgc84> Aqui podes unirte a la de usuario regulares donde se discute utilizacion basica
<mmgc84> o podes unirte a la lista de desarrolladores de proyecto
<mmgc84> para irme despidiendo los invito a experimentar con Xubuntu 1104
<mmgc84> no quiero causar controversia pero si no los gusta Unity o Gnome Shell
<mmgc84> pueden probar Xubuntu 1104 x)
<mmgc84> si la lista de correo es en ingles
<mmgc84> en verdad no he buscado nunca una lista con soporte en español pero bien puede existir
<mmgc84> alguien tiene alguna otra pregunta
<mmgc84> estoy corto con el material y si tienen alguna duda aqui estamos :)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<mmgc84> entonces nada mas me toca agradecer a todos ustedes que estuvieron presentes y que le dan vida a la semana ubuntera
<mmgc84> y a los organizadores de esta semana que me dieron tiempo de hablar un poco de las locuras que tanto me gustan
<mmgc84> antes de irme quiero mencionar tambien que el desarrolo de xubuntu esta muy bien
<mmgc84> con cada cambio de reales las mejoras son excelentes y los invito de nuevo a probarlo
<mmgc84> de releases*
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> ... mmgc84 muy buena charla!
<SergioMeneses> muchisimas gracias por tu participación!
<SergioMeneses> y a los compañeros les recuerdo que mañana es el ultimo día de la uowes
<SergioMeneses> asi que no olviden revisar el calendario https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<ratoncito> pero si ya se han acabado las charlas por hoy, estaba esperando la siguiente charla
 * Xombra is away: ido a dormir .... 
<Brath> Buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, buenas!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, como vas?
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, bn, aqui pensado si instalo en gnome3 o no? xD
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Traducciones en Launchpad  - Instructores: viperhoot
<viperhoot> Bienvenidos todos, ahora empieza la charla sobre Traducciones en Launchpad
<viperhoot> Permitanme presentarme, soy Dante D?az de la comunidad ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanteDiaz
<viperhoot> Bien empezamos, como todos saben, gran parte de la sencillez en el manejo de ubuntu, ha sido la disposici?n de voluntarios a mejorarlo constantemente
<viperhoot> mejoras que van en el desarrollo de aplicaciones, la difusi?n por parte de los equipos locales, los eventos en diferentes lugares, etc
<viperhoot> esto es activismo ubuntero :)
<viperhoot> una parte muy importante y que forma parte de la promesa de ubuntu, es que el sistema est? disponible en la mayor variedad de idiomas disponibles
<viperhoot> esto es muy importante si se quiere extender el uso de ubuntu
<viperhoot> voluntarios al rededor del mundo , ayudan a este fin, cogiendo lineas de programas (que generalmente se encuentran en ingl?s)  y las traducen a sus idiomas locales
<viperhoot> hoy vamos a ver c?mo funciona el ecosistema de traducciones dentro de ubuntu, c?mo es que tal o cual aplicaci?n que usamos llega a estar completamente en espa?ol ;)
<viperhoot> como ya muchos sabr?n, ubuntu cuenta con launchpad, un sistema que aloja cientos de proyectos de software libre, entre los que se encuentran todos los componentes de ubuntu.
<viperhoot> http://launchpad.net
<viperhoot> launchpad no se limita a alojar los proyectos, sino que nos proporciona herramientas ?tiles para ir mejorandolos con el tiempo (especialmente a los desarrolladores).
<viperhoot> herramienta para seguimiento de errors (bugs) , registro de versiones, propuestas de mejoras y traducciones.
<viperhoot> la herramienta de traducci?n de aplicaciones proporsionada es muy buena, y es la que se usa para traducir las aplicaciones de ubuntu
<viperhoot> vamos a dar un vistazo a launchpad, especificamente a la secci?n desde donde empiezan todas las traducciones: https://translations.launchpad.net/
<viperhoot> una vez identificados con nuestra cuenta, se nos mostrar?n dos secciones diferenciadas: sistemas operativos y proyectos que pueden ser traducidos.
<viperhoot> TIP: Es importante (y algo obvio) que si deseamos colaborar en las traducciones, debemos tener unos conocimientos intemedios del ingl?s, idioma en el que generalmente se realizan los diferentes proyectos y aplicaciones.
<viperhoot> el ubuntu espec?ficamente el ingl?s es el idioma base.
<viperhoot> como les dec?a, vemos las dos secciones, al lado izquierdo se encuentran las diferentes versiones de ubuntu disponibles a traducci?n
<viperhoot> y a la izquierda proyectos que sus autores han alojado y a los cuales les podemos dar una mano ayudando a traducir
<viperhoot> para empezar a colaborar como traductor no es necesario seguir un orden determinado, se puede empezar con el proyecto con el cual nos sentamos m?s a gusto.
<viperhoot> Vamos a hacer una demostraci?n de c?mo se traduce, escogiendo un proyecto de la lista: Stellarium
<viperhoot> https://translations.launchpad.net/stellarium/trunk/+lang/es
<viperhoot> como podr?n observar, al ingresar en ese enlace es una lista de todas las opciones disponibles a traducir relacionadas al proyecto Stellarium
<viperhoot> tenemos dos opciones: stellarium y stellarium-skycultures
<viperhoot> si se fijan, al lado de stellarium aparece un barra de color verde que marca todo el avance realizado en el proceso de traducci?n
<viperhoot> el que est? completamente verde, quiere decir que la traducci?n est? finalizada en espa?ol, seguramente algunos voluntarios se encargaron del trabajo ;)
<viperhoot> sin embargo, en la barra de stellarium-skycultures la barra no est? completamente llena, quiere decir que a?n hay trabajo por hacer
<viperhoot> escogeremos stellarium-skycultures para el ejemplo :)
<viperhoot> una vez all?, nos aparecer? la interfaz de traducci?n (en ingl?s)
<viperhoot> nos mostrar? todas las lineas que deber?n ser traducidas
<viperhoot> como podr?n observar, las primeras lineas ya cuentan con su traducci?n (bajo "current spanish")
<viperhoot> ya hay personas trabajando en las traducciones
<viperhoot> en estos casos, es mejor pasar de las lineas ya traducidas
<viperhoot> salvo que veamos que se tratan de malas traducciones y podamos proponer una mejor
<viperhoot> para este tipo de casos, donde se enceuntran proyectos traducidos "a medias" launchpad nos ofrece la opci?n de filtros
<viperhoot> de esta manera puede mostrarnos s?lo las lineas no traducidas, ultimas traducidas, s?lo traducidas, etc
<viperhoot> si se fijan, en la parte superior , en la secci?n "translating" nos ofrece una barra desplegable
<viperhoot> vamos a escoger untraslated items para que nos muestre s?lo las lineas no traducidas  "using" : spanish es  (al idioma que queremos traducir)
<viperhoot> ahora s?lo nos aparecer?n lineas que se encuentran sin una traducci?n al espa?ol
<viperhoot> es curioso que los t?rminos que falten traducir no tengan realmente una traducci?n al espa?ol :P
<viperhoot> para estos casos se puede realizar dos cosas:
<viperhoot> 1. contactar con el equipo encargado de mantener ese proyecto y pedirle m?s informaci?n sobre este tipo de t?rminos "confusos"
<viperhoot> en general es la mejor opci?n, probablemente no tengan una traducci?n real y podamos incluir los mismos terminos como traducci?n en espa?ol
<viperhoot> o 2. contactar con los Ubuntu Spanish Translators
<viperhoot> el equipo de traducci?n oficial de ubuntu
<viperhoot> como este no es un proyecto dentro de ubuntu, no tienen el deber de ver por ello, pero son muy abiertos a apoyar y despejar dudas
<viperhoot> p?gina del equipo de traducci?n de ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es
<viperhoot> y as? es como se traducen proyectos en launchpad, simplemente escogemos alg?n proyecto en especial que queramos empezar a traducir, vemos sus lineas desde http://translations.launchpad.net y manos a la obra !
<viperhoot> nada muy complicado :)
<viperhoot> Es lo mismo si lo que queremos es empezar a traducir proyectos que son incluidos dentro de ubuntu
<viperhoot> salvo que el proceso de aprobaci?n de nuestras lineas traducidas es un poco m?s estricto
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: porque son solo 9 los miembros activos?
<viperhoot> Se refieren a los miembros que forman el Ubuntu Spanish Translator
<viperhoot> como dec?a, el proceso de aprobaci?n de las lineas traducidas de proyectos incluidos en ubuntu es m?s estricto
<viperhoot> y este est? acargo de los traductores oficiales al espa?ol de ubuntu
<viperhoot> un equipo muy reducido
<viperhoot> que se encarga de la aprobaci?n de esas lineas
<viperhoot> s?lo ellos dan el visto bueno de si las lineas se incluyen como traducci?n al espa?ol o no
<viperhoot> son pocos ya que el acceso al equipo es muy estricto
<viperhoot> y una vez dentro, no est?s por siempre, sino por cortos periodos de tiempo, de acuerdo al trabajo que vas haciendo
<viperhoot> si no me equivoco, la membres?a dentro de los traductores oficiales de ubuntu dura 6 meses
<viperhoot> y por votaci?n
<viperhoot> volviendo a lo anterior
<viperhoot> ahora veremos qu? tan diferente es proponer una traducci?n para proyectos dentro de ubuntu
<viperhoot> regresamos a http://translations.launchpad.net
<viperhoot> y escogeremos a Ubuntu Natty (11.04) de las opciones a la izquierda
<viperhoot> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/es
<viperhoot> aparecer? una gran lista de las aplicaciones contenidas dentro de ubuntu, casi todas ellas con la barra de color verde, que indican que est?n totalmente traducidas
<viperhoot> y m?s a la derecha con el nombre del encargado de que su traducci?n sea ?ptima y completa en la mayor?a de casos
<viperhoot> estos nombres son de los miembros traductores oficiales de ubuntu, como mencion? antes :)
<viperhoot> este grupo se encarga de mantenerlas, de que al momento de instalar una aplicaci?n en ubuntu, esta est? en nuestro idioma y que sea m?s f?cil su uso para nosotros
<viperhoot> [palmas para ellos]
<viperhoot> he revisado aplicaciones para esta charla, y casi todas est?n traducidas
<viperhoot> eso es muy bueno
<viperhoot> pero a?n quedan algunas en las cuales falta mucho trabajo a?n
<viperhoot> especialmente en la traducci?n de la documentaci?n
<viperhoot> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+translations
<viperhoot> all? se lista toda la documentaci?n de las diferentes categor?as de aplicaciones de ubuntu
<viperhoot> documentaci?n del escritorio, relacionada a hardware, internet, etc
<viperhoot> mucho de ello incompleto y desde donde podemos empezar a mandar nuestro granito de arena ;)
<viperhoot> uno de los paquetes con traducci?n incompleta es este: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/natty/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-multiverse/es/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<viperhoot> esa es la ruta que ?nicamente muestra las l?neas sin traducci?n, una manera de comenzar
<viperhoot> ver?n el t?rmino en ingl?s, seguido de un cuadro de entrada de texto donde ingresar la traducci?n
<viperhoot> eso por cada una de las l?neas sin traducci?n
<viperhoot> el proceso, como pueden ver, es sencillo, leer - traducir, leer - traducir :D
<viperhoot> y con esto estamos colaborando m?s a la expansi?n de ubuntu y la mejora cont?nua del "ecosistema"
<viperhoot> ahora, no siempre las traducciones ser?n sencillas, a veces podemos encontrarnos con t?rminos extra?os (relacionadas a un paquete en especial o t?rminos muy t?cnicos)
<viperhoot> el equipo de traducci?n se ha dado cuenta de ello y ha realizado una lista de todos aquellos t?rminos que pueden confundirnos al momento de traducir
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators/TraduccionesDudosas
<viperhoot> una lista de esos terminos con la traducci?n m?s correcta ;)
<viperhoot> si a pesar de ello, nos encontramos con terminos imposibles de traducci?n, lo mejor es consultarlo directamente con el equipo de traducci?n
<viperhoot> recuerden que cada linea debe tener una traducci?n de la mejor calidad posible
<viperhoot> en este tipo de casos es mejor mandar un mensaje a la lista de correo de los traductores y discutirlo
<viperhoot> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es-l10n
<viperhoot> conforme traduzcamos muchas l?neas a c?digo y nuestro compromiso en ello avance podemos solicitar formar parte del equipo oficial de traducci?n
<viperhoot> ellos evaluar?n nuestro trabajo y pondr?n nuestra membres?a a votaci?n
<viperhoot> si la mayor?a de actuales miembros votan a favor, estamos dentro ;)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<viperhoot> y seremos ahora nosotros los que decidamos si las traducciones de otros son aceptadas o no ;)
<viperhoot> esto est? por acabar
<viperhoot> recomiendo revisen el siguiente enlace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators
<viperhoot> contiene todo lo que se necesita para empezar en el camino del traductor
<viperhoot> como participar, algunas sugerencias, herramientas y plantillas con las cuales iniciarse
<viperhoot> espero que con esta peque?a charla les despeje un poco las dudas sobre este tema
<viperhoot> recuerden que con el aporto de cada uno, la comunidad ubuntera es mucho m?s grande :)
<viperhoot> muchas gracias por su atenci?n
<viperhoot> alguna duda, en estos ?ltimos minutos
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: ¿Servidores con Ubuntu? ubuntu server - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros!
<SergioMeneses> primero agradecerles por estar aqui presentes el día de hoy
<SergioMeneses> mi nombre es: Sergio Andrés Meneses... soy de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> Administrador de Ubuntu-Co entre otras cosas
<SergioMeneses> y el coordinador de la jornada de habla hispana
<SergioMeneses> mas información en mi wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo como formular las preguntas, siguiendo el formato
<SergioMeneses> PREGUNTA: mipregunta
<SergioMeneses> asi el bot la pasa a este canal y queda archivada vuestra participacion en la jornada :D
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno yo vengo a hablar un rato de servidores!
<SergioMeneses> primero dejemos de lado ese mito, que los servidores deben ser equipos super potentes con unas 29GB de RAM y teras de disco duro
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno de que esos existen, existen! de hecho trabajo con una granja de esos
<SergioMeneses> pero un servidor tambien puede armarse con un equipo de condiciones normales o hasta inferiores con respecto a las caracteristicas de nuestros equipos
<SergioMeneses> todo depende del uso que le demos!
<SergioMeneses> bueno vamos ahora si a la granola!
<SergioMeneses> podemos ver el espacio de ubuntu server en canonical http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview
<SergioMeneses> hay mismo podemos descargarlo
<SergioMeneses> muchos diran! bueno pero que me diferencia mi sistema del server?
<SergioMeneses> lo primero sería la adminsitracion de disco duro y memoria
<SergioMeneses> ya que el disco duro soporta multiples sistemas de raid
<SergioMeneses> que basicamente es trabajar disco duros para que escriban datos en paralelo!
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto al sistema de archivos y demas archivos basicos del sistema son los mismos
<SergioMeneses> poseemos carpetas home, etc, var y todo el mismo sistema de archivos que tenemos en nuestros equipos normales
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno una vez descargado solo tenemos que instalarlo!
<SergioMeneses> la diferencia con el ubuntu normal se ve aqui mas que nunca
<SergioMeneses> ya que el instalador no es grafico....
<SergioMeneses> y cosas como el particionamiento son algo delicadas de manejar!
<SergioMeneses> asiq ue les recomiendo usar virtualbox y practicar bastante! antes de instalar en un equipo real de alguna empresa o de tu escuela
<SergioMeneses> ...aqui les comparto un video de como instalar ubuntu - server http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMbCwjC6cC0
<SergioMeneses> la instalacion aunque por no ser grafica puede intimidar un poco, no genera mayor problema
<SergioMeneses> asi que no hablaremos muchos de como instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> sino de conocer su estructura y aprender a navegar en el sin morir en el intento
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo primero cuando hablamos de servidores es...
<SergioMeneses> y si todo esta en texto como le coloco la direccion ip para tener salida a internet?
<SergioMeneses> parece algo ilogico, pero es cierto... ya que cuando instalen ubuntu-server este viene sin entorno grafico!!!
<SergioMeneses> asi que los invito a que abramos una terminal en este momento...
<SergioMeneses> Aplicaciones - Accesorios - Terminal
<SergioMeneses> les recomiendo que maximicen la terminal y esten intercambiando con el xchat o el cliente irc que esten usando
<SergioMeneses> para q se sientan como en un servidor
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ...una vez abierta la consola vamos a escribir lo siguiente
<SergioMeneses> same@arathor:~$ sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<SergioMeneses> como ven esa es una copia de la instruccion desde mi terminal :)
<SergioMeneses> les debe mostrar algo como esto:
<SergioMeneses> auto lo
<SergioMeneses> iface lo inet loopback
<SergioMeneses> auto eth0
<SergioMeneses> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<SergioMeneses> miramos bien que significa esa salida de ese archivo
<SergioMeneses> como vemos por el nombre son las interfaces del servidor
<SergioMeneses> y vemos que posee dos interfaces: lo y eth0
<SergioMeneses> ahora vemos que estan configuradas para funcionar automaticamente cuando se arranca el servicio de red: auto eth0
<SergioMeneses> si vemos la ultima linea: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<SergioMeneses> esta esta configurada para trabajar con dhcp
<SergioMeneses> dhcp sirve para generar direcciones ips dinamicamente en una red
<SergioMeneses> pero la mayoria de las veces no vamos a trabajar con dhcp
<SergioMeneses> puede que para un servidor local si
<SergioMeneses> o casero
<SergioMeneses> pero para una empresa lo mas conveniente es asignarle una direccion ipfija o estatica
<SergioMeneses> entonces tenemos que editar el archivo
<SergioMeneses> agregandole una serie de parametros adicionales
<ClaseBot> Lamusj preguntó: hablas de que los servidores no siempre tienen que ser super maquinas, puedo yo montar un servidor casero? sabiendo que mi proveedor de internet me da una IP dinamica?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, claro...
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> yo en mi casa tengo una linea de internet... esa direccion q me llega me la asigna mi isp dinamicamente en el enrutador
<SergioMeneses> asi que los equipos que conecte a esa conexion tienen q estar configurados por dhcp... si les asignas una direccion ipfija lo mas seguro es que no se conecten a internet!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, solucionada tu pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> ...oks me alegra! continuamos
<SergioMeneses> bueno volviendo a lo de las direcciones estaticas
<SergioMeneses> estas direcciones se asignan mas que todo por seguridad y mantener orden en la red de una organizacion
<SergioMeneses> ahora editando el archivo nos quedaría asi:
<SergioMeneses> auto lo
<SergioMeneses> iface lo inet loopback
<SergioMeneses> auto eth0
<SergioMeneses> iface eth0 inet static
<SergioMeneses> address 192.168.1.3
<SergioMeneses> netmask 255.255.255.0
<SergioMeneses> network 192.168.1.0
<SergioMeneses> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<SergioMeneses> gateway 192.168.1.1
<SergioMeneses> dns-nameservers 80.58.61.250
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> creo que mas de uno se asusto con lo que ve!
<SergioMeneses> pero tranquilos... vamos a leer las lineas paso a paso
<SergioMeneses> ya sabemos lo de auto
<SergioMeneses> ahora traducir "lo"
<SergioMeneses> lo es la iunterface de loopback
<SergioMeneses> y basicamente funciona para comprobar que los protocolos hasta la capa de red estan en perfecto estado
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo podemos dar ping a nuestra iinterface de loopback y si es exitoso es porque todo en nuestra pila de prootocolos de red esta bien
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno despues de ayudar a jamesjedimaster jeje seguimos
<SergioMeneses> ahora si se dan cuenta hemos cambiado el contenido de la interface eth0
<SergioMeneses> ahora en vez de decir dhcp dice static
<SergioMeneses> con esto le indicamos que sabemos que direccion debe tener y que lea las demas lineas del archivo
<SergioMeneses> los campos son de facil traduccion
<SergioMeneses> pero siempre deben escribirse en ingles
<SergioMeneses> hay vemos la mascara de red 192.168.1.3
<SergioMeneses> la mascara de red 255.255.255.0
<SergioMeneses> la direccion de red 192.168.1.0
<SergioMeneses> nuestra direccion de broadcats 192.168.1.255
<SergioMeneses> nuestro gateway 192.168.1.1 conocido como puerta de enlace
<SergioMeneses> que es la conexion de nuestro servidor con las demas redes!
<SergioMeneses> y por ultimo tenemos nuestros dns's
<SergioMeneses> que son los traductores de direcciones
<SergioMeneses> Comandos útiles
<SergioMeneses> Una vez que hayamos modificado el archivo de configuración de la red, para que nuestro sistema tome los nuevos valores asignados debemos ejecutar el siguiente comando:
<SergioMeneses> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SergioMeneses> otra manera es:
<SergioMeneses> sudo service networking restart
<SergioMeneses> son combinaciones del comando :D
<SergioMeneses> ....y muchachos basicamente eso es lo que tiene que ver con la configuracion de la red en un ubuntu server
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, una vez tienes la direccion el te actualiza ese archivo
<SergioMeneses> aunque puedes agregar directamente a ese archivo mas dns's
<SergioMeneses> como los de google
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, usualmente cuando montas un servidor dns tienes que editar muchisimo ese archivo pero para un servidor en general con la entrada en el archivo de interfaces basta
<SergioMeneses> ahora si bien los servidores se caraterizan por ser equipos que realizan muchas tareas al mismo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> podemos distribuir trabajo y tener servidores especializado en servicios especificos
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo, tengo mi servidor de correos en el pc1, mi servidor web en el pc2, el servidor firewall en el pc3
<SergioMeneses> y todo trabajando simultaneamente prestandose servicios entre si
<ClaseBot> jamesjedimaster preguntó: /etc/resolv.conf lo dejas vacio?
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, te respondi hace 10 lineas creo
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, de momento si! porque estamos es manejando el sistema base... si montara un servidor para dns por ejemplo bind hay si obligatoriamente tendria que cambiar el dns... de momento con la direccion dns que le de en el archivo interfaces basta
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, claro!
<SergioMeneses> te entiendo
<SergioMeneses> pero vas a confundir a los que no saben mucho del tema
<SergioMeneses> la idea no es abarcar todos los servicios... sino tratar lo mas basico :D
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, no para nada! me gusta que participes :D todas las ideas son buenas! y en parte tienes razon.
<SergioMeneses> aora...
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> vamos a montar un servidor web y de aplicaciones php en 20 minutos!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> en nuestros propios equipos
<SergioMeneses> vamos a Synaptic
<SergioMeneses> y marcamos estos paquetes
<SergioMeneses> apache2
<SergioMeneses>     php5
<SergioMeneses>     php5-gd
<SergioMeneses>     mysql-server
<SergioMeneses> los marcamos con todo y dependencias :D
<SergioMeneses> y le damos aplicar
<SergioMeneses> mientras vamos instalando nos va a pedir contraseña para la base de datos... le damos una que no se nos olvide y seguimos aqui en la charla
<SergioMeneses> por peticion de jamesjedimaster vamos a ver como instalar el entorno grafico
<SergioMeneses> ...es sencillo aunque demorado
<SergioMeneses> ya que tenemos que bajarnos todo el gnome con aplicaciones y todo
<SergioMeneses> asi que sino tienen buen ancho de banda les tomara un par de horas
<SergioMeneses> ...el entorno se instala mediante el siguiente comando:
<SergioMeneses> sudo apt.get install ubuntu-desktop
<SergioMeneses> despues de instalar es necesario reiniciar el servidor
<SergioMeneses> asi que procedemos a reiniciarlo por consola, ya que no tenemos activo el entorno, lo instalamos pero el no se activa hasta reiniciar
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> el comando para reiniciar es: sudo reboot
<SergioMeneses> y cuando entremos tendremos nuestro bonito servidor con entorno grafico instalado :D
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora espero que hayan descargado ya los paquetes he instalado
<SergioMeneses> tenemos ahora nuestro servidor funcionando pero no somos concientes de ello
<SergioMeneses> por eso vamos a nuestro navegador y escribimos la siguiente direccion: 127.0.0.1
<SergioMeneses> o localhost
<SergioMeneses> ambas significan lo mismo para nuestro dns!!
<SergioMeneses> y debe aparecerles un mensajito: it works!
<SergioMeneses> "esta funcionando"
<SergioMeneses> y uds diran bueno de donde salio esa pagina
<SergioMeneses> ...pues esta alojada en el directorio /var/www
<SergioMeneses> alli se alojan todos los sitios web que tengamos :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> muchachos ya estamos algo cortos de tiempo... pero esas son nociones basicas de lo que es el manejo de servidores! es un area super interesante, de muchos retos y que genera mucho lucro!
<SergioMeneses> yo trabajo en esa area :D
<SergioMeneses> espero en una proxima oportunidad tener mas tiempo y hacerla de dos horas!!!
<SergioMeneses> con jamesjedimaster como ayudante!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> muchachos preguntas? dudas? comentarios?
<SergioMeneses> bueno no siendo mas les agradezco el haber estado aqui
<SergioMeneses> y me disculpo por lo corto del tiempo =(
<SergioMeneses> pero espero vernos en u futuro y habalr mas al respecto
<SergioMeneses> lso invito a la siguiente charla con el compañero IngForigua :D
<ClaseBot> Lamusj preguntó: hay manejadores como el Cpanel, libres, donde se puede dividir en disco duro, por usuarios?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, puedes usar el mismo cpanel... eso no es problema!
<ClaseBot> Lamusj preguntó: que ancho de banda se nesecita para que un servidor soporte el trafico de una cantidad de visitas, digamos 800 diarias?
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<SergioMeneses> que pregunta tan dificil
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, necesitas al menos un mega dedicado! y eso si no prestas mas servicios
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Charlando informalmente de ubuntu - Instructores: IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> aunque depende del tipo de usuarios
<IngForigua> Meneses gracias por tu charla como siempre llegue tarde a ella
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> Noches comunidad de amigos y amigas
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
<IngForigua> Bueno hoy vamos a hablar un poco como amigos
<IngForigua> Dejar de lado tanto tecnicismo que aveces ni entiendo yo jejeje
<IngForigua> Como si estuviéramos tomandonos una cerveza pero por irc
<IngForigua> xD
<IngForigua> Bueno todo esto del SL no es de hoy ni aller
<IngForigua> Ayer
<IngForigua> :P
<IngForigua> tienes aNos de desarrollo desde que el padre de los ssitemas operativos nacio en los 60's
<IngForigua> El magnifico Unix
<IngForigua> En esa epoca donde todos eramos mechudos y de pelo largo
<IngForigua> Todo andaba biene hasta que en los 70's y 80's nacieron esas compaNias de gran aviso y muchos vendedores y pocos desarrolladores jejeje
<IngForigua> Entonces en los 90's nacio una alternativa
<IngForigua> En un pais europeo
<IngForigua> por un grupo de estudiantes llamado linux
<IngForigua> que se baso en minix si no estoy mal
 * IngForigua mira el chat
<IngForigua> bueno sigo
<IngForigua> El mundo se sentia reprimido
<IngForigua> asi que un millonario poco conocido
<IngForigua> decidio irse a ver las estrellas
<IngForigua> posiblemente al ver oceanos y desiertos a la vez inspiraron a este hombre de hacer algo por ese mundo que vio
<IngForigua> Un hombre llamado Mark Shuttleworth http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<IngForigua> Querido por muchos odiado por pocos jejeje
<IngForigua> Algunos dicen que el tiene como objetivo acabar con los monopolios de codigo cerrado
<IngForigua> El como muchos trabajamos a diario para resolver este bug que nos afecta desde aNos y no se ha podido resolver
<IngForigua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<IngForigua> Ojala podamos dar solucion
<IngForigua> aunque el panorama maquillado no es alentados
<IngForigua> http://marketshare.hitslink.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=8
<IngForigua> Esa cifra dice que somos el 0.94
<IngForigua> cosa que jamas creo
<IngForigua> Ya que la comunidad de SL en el mundo es el que hace mas eventos
<IngForigua> Como son el Flisol el SFD, los ubucones en fin
<IngForigua> en colombia participamos en muchos eventos
 * IngForigua busca en firefox
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<IngForigua> como ven somos una comunidad que se mueve mucho
<IngForigua> no trabajamos en conjunto por una cifra
<IngForigua> sino por llevar el conocimiento al mundo
<IngForigua> Entando un poco mas en ubuntu
<IngForigua> Nacio en 2004 por este hombre
<IngForigua> llevamos 14 versiones si no estoy mal
<IngForigua> Ubuntu se basa en el proyecto debian
<IngForigua> "El sistema operativo Universal"
 * IngForigua toma poker xDDD y brinda con todos
<IngForigua> como todos sabemos soportada por la empresa Canonical Ltd. Que con un importante capital te enviavan los cds a tu casa (que aun se hace) ademas de esto se le quizo dar un enfoque mas humano y mas natural, asi que llevamos el lema de "humanidad hacia otros. Y no solo esto se le quizo dar un enfoque de naturalidad y sencillez ademas de esto el manejo de nombres y numero segun su lanzamiento.
<IngForigua> Tambien con sus colores que han simbolizado los colores de tribus sudafricanas ya que es un pais que aun cuenta con un buen numero de tribus nativas
<IngForigua> bueno continuo ubuntu ha tenido 14 lanzamientos
<IngForigua> desde 2004
<IngForigua> 1. 4.10 Warty Warthog Pimer lanzamiento de ubuntu (20-10-2004) Kernel 2.6.08 gnome 2.08 Firefox 0.9 OOo 1.1.2, Este lanzamiento venia con LiveCD y cd de instalacion.
 * IngForigua el debian color popo xD
<IngForigua> 2. 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog (08-04-2005) Segundo lanzamiento ya habia soporte para x86-64 y powerpc, Kernel 2.6.10 gnome 2.10 Firefox 1.0.2 OOo 1.1.3
 * IngForigua le encanta el protector de pantalla de las vacas rebotando ufffffffffffffff
<IngForigua> 3. 5.10 Breezy Badger (13-10-2005) Nace tambien edubuntu, Kernel 2.6.12 gnome 2.12 Firefox 1.0.7 OOo 2.0 beta
<IngForigua> 4. 6.06 Dapper Drake (01-06-2006) Primera LTS, su lanzamiento fue demorado ya que se queria un sistema mas estable , Kernel 2.6.15 gnome 2.14 Firefox 1.5.3 OOo 2.0.2
<IngForigua> Dicen que tambien se demoro por un bug muy grave que hubo pero no se si alguien nos cuenta en el chat
<IngForigua> 5. 6.10 Edgy Eft (26-10-2006) Mejores tiempos de aparago y optimizacion, ademas de mejores programas en gnome, Kernel 2.6.17 gnome 2.16 Firefox 2.0.0 OOo 2.0.4
<IngForigua> 6. 7.04 Feisty Fawn (19-04-2007) Incorpora mejores de servidor y gestion de red, ademas ofrece un mejor soporte con otros Sietemas operativos, Kernel 2.6.20 gnome 2.18 Firefox 2.0.3 OOo 2.2.0
 * IngForigua regreso a este ubuntu despues de usar debian por tiempo
<IngForigua> 7. 7.10 Gusty Gibbon (18-10-2007) Llego compiz para quedarse con importantes mejoras de seguridad, Kernel 2.6.22 gnome 2.20 Firefox 2.0.6 OOo 2.3.0
<IngForigua> 8.04 Hardy Heron (24-04-2008) Segunda LTS importantes programas y mejoras en audio gracias a pulseaudio, ademas llego Wubi, Kernel 2.6.24 gnome 2.22 Firefox 3.0b5 OOo 2.4.0
 * IngForigua una joya!!!!
<IngForigua> . 9.04 Jaunty Jacklope (23-04-2009) Cambios drasticos en apagado y encendido, llega el soporte a dispositivos 3g y soporte a sistema de archivos ext4, Kernel 2.6.28 gnome 2.26 Firefox 3.0.8 OOo 3.0.1
<IngForigua> 1. 9.10 Karmic Koala (29-10-2009) Llega al compuacion en la nube y ubuntu one, Kernel 2.6.31 gnome 2.28 Firefox 3.5.3 OOo 3.1.1
<IngForigua> 12. 10.04 Lucid Lynx (29-04-2010) llegan grandes novedades es la integracion con redes sociales, Kernel 2.6.32 gnome 2.30 Firefox 3.6.3 OOo 3.2.0
<IngForigua> 13. 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (10-10-10) Integracion con netbooks kernel 2.6.35 y primeras implementaciones de unity Firefox 3.6.10 gnome 2.32.0 OOo 3.2.1
<IngForigua> 14. 11.04 Natty Narwal (28-04-2011) Unity con toda!!!! kernel 2.6.38 Firefox 4 y LibO 3.3.1
<IngForigua> Esta semana fue hecha para concer mejor la 11.04
<IngForigua> algunos dicen
<IngForigua> Que no les gusta unity
<IngForigua> que se van a lo clasico
<IngForigua> pero yo veo a unity y segun estudios de usabilidad un sistema operativo con futuro
<IngForigua> ya que si uds se dan cuenta
<IngForigua> perifericos como el mouse y el techado tenderan a eliminarse
<IngForigua> ya la gente se esta adaptando a dispositivos moviles
<IngForigua> se imaginan un ubuntu clasico en una pantalla no tactil fatal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> entonces ahi esta el futuro de los sietmas operativos en sus ojos van a ver que los macs y los windows seran asi
<IngForigua> bueno despues de este desvio continuo
<IngForigua> Estas letras y nombres tienen una particularidad
<IngForigua> Nombres: se basan en Habilidad + animal con una misma letra del alfabeto
<IngForigua> ope ejemplo la 11.10 va ser la O
<IngForigua> Oneiric Ocelot
<IngForigua> la 12.04 va por la P
<IngForigua> uds puden proponer su nombre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> pero no tengo el nick a mano espero que don SergioMeneses me ayude ahi
<IngForigua> ya la gente ha porpuesto pa 14.10 xDDDDDdd
<IngForigua> ahora los numeros
<IngForigua> Numeros de lanzamiento se basan en X.YY donde X es el aNo de lanzamiento y YY el mes 10.04 10 = 2010 y 04 = abril
<IngForigua> y las ediciones que tienen LTS???
<IngForigua> on ediciones con soporte extendido
<IngForigua> Ediciones LTS 3 aNos ediciones normales 5 aNos ediciones servidor
<IngForigua> hace poco se nos murio 6.10 en servidor U.U
 * IngForigua aun la usa por ahi en la empresa
<IngForigua> Cada aNo en base a los nombres hay mascoticas
<IngForigua> basados en ese animal
<IngForigua> la idea es mostrar la variedad de nuestra naturaleza
<IngForigua> ahora quiero hablarles un poco de comunidad
<IngForigua> Como saben el exito de Ubuntu no esta en Su OS
<IngForigua> sino en su comunidad
<IngForigua> mirar al ser humano que usa ese pc
<IngForigua> Ubuntu tiene un sistema poderoso de comunidad que ninguna otra distro puede igualar
<IngForigua> Ubuntu provee de material a ;as comunidades locales
<IngForigua> sean o no aprovadas
<IngForigua> por ejemplo en nustra america latina tenemos muchos equipos de trabajo
<IngForigua> ubuntu chile: http://www.ubuntu-cl.org/
<IngForigua> ubuntu venezuela: http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/
<IngForigua> ubuntu argentina: http://ubuntu-ar.org/
<IngForigua> ubuntu uruguay http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/
<IngForigua> ubuntu nicaragua: http://www.ubuntu.org.ni/
<IngForigua> ubuntu mexico: http://ubuntumexico.org/
<IngForigua> y por supuesto ubuntu colombia: http://ubuntu-co.com/
<IngForigua> se que se quedan por fuera algunas comunidades =(
<IngForigua> como ven hay comunidad por pais
<IngForigua> existen casos
<IngForigua> Como brasil o EEUU
<IngForigua> que la comunidad geograficamente les es imposible centralizarce
<IngForigua> entonces crean sub teams
<IngForigua> que son considerados teams
<IngForigua> pero todas trabajan fuertemente
<IngForigua> esta jornada es una muestra de ello.
<IngForigua> Nuestra tarea es entrar en las comunidades, aportar, paricipar, desarrollar etc
<IngForigua> Como se dio el cristianismo en el mundo, salir a dar la buena nueva :P
<IngForigua> Tienen alguna pregunta aporte
<IngForigua> ?
 * IngForigua mira el chat
 * IngForigua no sabe usar el bot
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: IngForigua, ud en que ayuda a su comunidad?
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> pues
<IngForigua> hmmmm
<IngForigua> Yo he ehcho muchas cosas
<IngForigua> o ven evidenciado en mi wiki
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua
<IngForigua> charlas talleres eventos donaciones
<IngForigua> en fin
<IngForigua> Como ven Este tema del software libre crece sin control
<IngForigua> Como una opcion no solo tecnologica, sino social, economica, politica, y de medio ambiente
<IngForigua> Tecnologica ya saben por que
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> Social
<IngForigua> Hay proyectos
<IngForigua> como el OLPC
<IngForigua> que han llevado este computador a mas 2400000
<IngForigua> entre niNos pobres y docentes
<IngForigua> proyectos de redes inalambricas que integran servicios para la reduccion de la brecha digital en el mundo
<IngForigua> proyectos como guifi.net
<IngForigua> buenos aires libre
<IngForigua> ;ugro-mesh
<IngForigua> bogota-mesh
<IngForigua> en fin
<IngForigua> Como alternativa economica
<IngForigua> Alguna vez estube en un conversatorio
<IngForigua> Donde se discutia el ahorro en una sola cuidad
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> el cifra era que bogota gasta aprx 50.000.000 USD en licencias
<IngForigua> se imaginan si el PIB de paises como haiti donde es de un dolar
<IngForigua> lo que podriamos hacer con ese dinero!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> Como alternativa Politica
<IngForigua> paises como venezuela y brasil son el mejor ejemplo
<IngForigua> Alguien de venezuela o brasilo por estos lados?
<IngForigua> bueno estos paises
<IngForigua> son completamente autonomos
<IngForigua> pienso que la seguridad nacional se puede ver afectado si usamos software donde no sepamos a findo como funciona
<IngForigua> ademas que que acabamos un poco las patentes
 * IngForigua busca un video pa que vean
<IngForigua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrMUMT9OhZI
<IngForigua> tomensen unos min pa verlo
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> bueno como ven las patentes arruinan la inovacion
<IngForigua> la creacion de nueva tecnologica sin pagar regalias algun tercero
<IngForigua> Bueno se que falto mucho tema
<IngForigua> como los sabores de ubuntu
<IngForigua> que se viene a futuro para ubuntu
<IngForigua> pero estoy seguro que si seguimos asi con este crecimiento exponencial podremos ver compaNias de grandes avisos y muchos vendedores cambiar sus politicas
<IngForigua> y dar la libertad que el usuario mercer
<IngForigua> bueno agradezco a todos por escucharme y espero que me disculpen un poco por el vocabulario que emplee
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> a todos saludos y nos vemos el proximo lanzamiento
 * IngForigua gasta cerveza a todos
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Evaluación del Evento: Preguntas y Sugerencias - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> bueno preguntas enhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrMUMT9OhZI
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> portapapeles noooooo
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos saludos de nuevo!
<SergioMeneses> creo que poco hace falta que me presente
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo como es costumbre les paso el link de mi wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> primero que todo quiero darles las gracias por participar activamente
<SergioMeneses> de verdad la mayor recompensa que obtenemos es su asitencia
<SergioMeneses> la cual fue bastante numerosa en esta ocasión
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que los logs de toda la semana van a quedar en la pagina oficial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> en la parte que dice: "registro de sesiones"
<SergioMeneses> junto a las pasadas
<SergioMeneses> sería muy interesante que para la open week de la 11.10 miembros como ratoncito jamesjedimaster pcapeluto nejode o cualquiera de vosotros partcipe con alguna charla
<SergioMeneses> como se dieron cuenta cada uno sabe algo que no todos sabemos! y es bueno compartir este conocimiento en espacios como estos
<SergioMeneses> la idea es ir vinculando mas gente que participe! en nuestro equipo
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> y asi ir teniendo gran cantidad de participantes que puedan dar una charla! porque si se fijaron varios repetimos sesiones
<SergioMeneses> ...claro lo hicimos con gusto! :D
<SergioMeneses> pero seria super interesante tener suficientes miembros activos para generar esos espacios
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora la segunda invitacion es a que formen parte de sus comunidades locales
<SergioMeneses> LoCo's
<SergioMeneses> como nos mostro el compañero IngForigua hay LoCo's en todo el munod
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> y todas las pueden conseguir en esta direccion
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> distribuidas en todos los 5 continentes :D
<SergioMeneses> solo es que vallan mirando cual es la de uds :D
<SergioMeneses> ratoncito, esa es la idea! ...somos entusiastas :D
<SergioMeneses> todo lo hacemos por cariño a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> y dar algo a cambio a la comunidad, que en este caso es conocimiento :D
<SergioMeneses> si alguien quiere vincularse a futuro o guiarse en los procesos de ubuntu me pueden contactar sin ningun compromiso
<SergioMeneses> mi correo es: sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> y mis cuentas de difusión tienen el mismo nombre
<SergioMeneses> twitter: sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> identi.ca: sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> como la mayoria somos latinoamericanos
<SergioMeneses> les dejo el siguiente link
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#South%20America
<SergioMeneses> aqui podemos ver todos los locos de latinoamerica
<SergioMeneses> y las actividades que realizan
<SergioMeneses> si escogen un team de vuestro agrado
<SergioMeneses> como por ejemplo... digamso
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> asi por mencionar alguno
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> podemos ver en la parte superior el enlace para unirnos :D
<SergioMeneses> asi sucede con todos :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos! de nuevo reitero mis agradecimientos a uds como publico asistente :D y me gustaria saber que preguntas tienen respecto al evento, o que aportes ven?
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos! muchisimas gracias por todo! y oficialmente doy por finalizado el evento!
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos dentro de seis meses :D
<m00g> Bueno antes de desconectarme quería agradecerles por las charlas, aprendí mucho
<m00g> no pude estar para la última pero espero seguir conectada con el grupo de #ubuntu-ve
<m00g> saludos! y de nuevo muchas gracias
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<kruckss> thanks :D
<cobosblas> hello
<cobosblas> ?¿?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-13
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> una pregunta sobre el irc el empathy ¿como narices busco salas?
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-05-11
<annonCT> hola :-)
#ubuntu-charlas 2015-05-07
<xoanrc> hola a todos
